# Trader Joe's products you have tried



## msmofet

I know there is another TJ thread but I can't find it. 

My daughter loves the health and beauty products also. I love the cheese and crackers.

Here are 3 more *FOOD* products I have tried and LOVE!!

The 24 oz. honey for $5.99 is a good price and taste wonderful. 












The shortbread cookies are Yummy!!


----------



## Kayelle

Ohmygosh, where do I begin? I love TJ's and shop there a couple times a month.
Granted, this 37 page thread is 6 yrs old and still being used, but it could be time for a new one. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/favorite-item-from-trader-joes-66829.html


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I like their Canadian maple sirup. It has is a full bodied flavour that US product don't seem to have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Lance*, look for "B" grade maple syrup, no matter where you buy it. It might look like shellac, but it sure has more "maple" flavor. 

**************

I could more easily list what I don't like at TJ's: I think they were jalepeno lime nuts of some sort. WhooWee! Took those back.

I like their salad dressings, especially the Champagne vinaigrette. The refrigerated tapenade is good, too. We try to keep a nice selection of their appies in our freezer, too, when we have room for them. Good for a quick, light supper. I think my favorite section is the cheese wall. So much of what they offer is the same as what the high-end grocery shops sell, but at a better price point.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle turned me on to the shelf stable heavy cream at TJ's, it's a great product to keep in the pantry.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, that cream is very handy to have!

I just got back from TJ's...these are just a few items. I already tasted that salad dressing and it's killer good, with only 5 g. carbs. The "riced" cauliflower will come in handy for me when SC has his Jasmine rice with something. I'll just stick the pack in the freezer. I love those itty bitty potatoes because they're easy for me to pick out of a dish and give him mine.


----------



## rodentraiser

I got their tuna a while back, the 5oz albacore tuna in water. I couldn't believe how much better it tasted than Starkist or Bumblebees.

I did try their blueberries back about 2 months ago, the ones that come from Chile. They were absolutely delicious! So this time when I went shopping, I got two of the same packs of their blueberries. And they both tasted horrible. In fact, they tasted like mush. I threw both of those packs out. Too bad, too, because I thought I'd found a place to get blueberries through the winter that actually tasted like blueberries. 

Otherwise, about the only thing I buy regularly from Trader Joe's is olive oil. I can find the California olive oils there.


----------



## GotGarlic

There isn't a Trader Joe's within a reasonable driving distance from me, so I don't get there much, unfortunately. I like the frozen orange chicken dinner and the Thai simmer sauces. Can't remember what else, it's been so long 

Rodentraiser, I wonder if the blueberries were mishandled that one time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> ...So this time when I went shopping, I got two of the same packs of their blueberries. And they both tasted horrible. In fact, they tasted like mush. I threw both of those packs out...


Do not throw out anything from TJ's. They will give you store credit if you don't have a receipt. In fact, next time you are there tell them this experience. They are pretty trusting and will take you on your word. That's what they did for me when I mentioned something that was off and had neither receipt nor product.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> There isn't a Trader Joe's within a reasonable driving distance from me, so I don't get there much, unfortunately. *I like the frozen orange chicken dinner *and the Thai simmer sauces. Can't remember what else, it's been so long
> 
> Rodentraiser, I wonder if the blueberries were mishandled that one time.


 
This? I *love* it and always get a package or two when I'm there to have on hand.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> This? I *love* it and always get a package or two when I'm there to have on hand.



That Orange Chicken is the best thing ever there! I can't eat it right now, but I would always cut the sauce packets with fresh orange juice to make it go further served over Jasmine rice. Soooooooooo good! Better than any I've ever had in a restaurant!

And, I agree CG.......customer service at TJ's is bar none! I adore their attitude on every level. No, I don't work for them but I could. I love the shirts.


----------



## jennyema

Not that many things I like

But I do like a lot:
Mandarin orange chicken
Fish sticks
Nuts
Maple syrup
Cheap wine


----------



## tenspeed

Kayelle said:


> Yep, that cream is very handy to have!
> 
> I just got back from TJ's...these are just a few items. I already tasted that salad dressing and it's killer good, with only 5 g. carbs. The "riced" cauliflower will come in handy for me when SC has his Jasmine rice with something. I'll just stick the pack in the freezer. I love those itty bitty potatoes because they're easy for me to pick out of a dish and give him mine.


  Seconds on the dressing.  I picked up a bottle last week for the first time (I don't know if it's a new product or not), and was really impressed.  We emptied the bottle last night, so I'll have to grab a couple more.

  TJ's is 5 miles away and is on my regular shopping loop, so it's an easy stop.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> This? I *love* it and always get a package or two when I'm there to have on hand.



Yes, that's it!


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> Yep, that cream is very handy to have!
> 
> I just got back from TJ's...these are just a few items. I already tasted that salad dressing and it's killer good, with only 5 g. carbs. The "riced" cauliflower will come in handy for me when SC has his Jasmine rice with something. I'll just stick the pack in the freezer. I love those itty bitty potatoes because they're easy for me to pick out of a dish and give him mine.



Fell in love with the olives Kay? LOL
I gotta try that dressing. 




Aunt Bea said:


> Kayelle turned me on to the shelf stable heavy cream at TJ's, it's a great product to keep in the pantry.



I never saw the heavy cream. What isle is it in? Does it beat up into whipped just like fresh?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> This? I *love* it and always get a package or two when I'm there to have on hand.


How sweet is it? All of you rave about this, but I'm really reluctant to try it if it's sweet.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> Fell in love with the olives Kay? LOL
> I gotta try that dressing.
> I never saw the heavy cream. What isle is it in? Does it beat up into whipped just like fresh?



Wow, the olives are outstanding MsM! We really enjoyed them with our before dinner wine tonight. Don't know if the shelf stable heavy cream whips like fresh, but my guess it does. I love it for sauces and soups. It's a little hard to find in the store but a very helpful person in a Hawaiian shirt will always take you to it with a big smile. Love that store!


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> How sweet is it? All of you rave about this, but I'm really reluctant to try it if it's sweet.



Yes, it's sweet, but in a good way to my tastes. However, cutting it with equal parts of fresh orange juice improves the flavor packets a lot imo.


----------



## Aunt Bea

msmofet said:


> Fell in love with the olives Kay? LOL
> I gotta try that dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw the heavy cream. What isle is it in? Does it beat up into whipped just like fresh?



Yup, it does and it does not seem to weep as much as fresh whipped cream.

The cream tends to be thick and lumpy when you open the carton, don't get discouraged just whip it like fresh and enjoy.


----------



## msmofet

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup, it does and it does not seem to weep as much as fresh whipped cream.
> 
> The cream tends to be thick and lumpy when you open the carton, don't get discouraged just whip it like fresh and enjoy.



Thank you for the info. It would be nice to have whipped cream whenever we need it. 


Thank you Kay. I will need to look for it. Sometimes I want cream in my coffee/tea or to add to a recipe but don't have it.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> Rodentraiser, I wonder if the blueberries were mishandled that one time.



I was wondering that, too. I guess all I can do is ask them next time I go there.




Cooking Goddess said:


> Do not throw out anything from TJ's. They will give you store credit if you don't have a receipt. In fact, next time you are there tell them this experience. They are pretty trusting and will take you on your word. That's what they did for me when I mentioned something that was off and had neither receipt nor product.



Yeah, I know, I found that out AFTER I tossed them.  Ah, well. I only get there once every 2 months or so anyway.


You guys are getting my mouth watering for that orange chicken. I'm going to have to look for that the next time I'm there. I haven't had it in so long and I love it. I was eating orange chicken when I had my aneurysm and it took me months and months and months before I would eat it again, just because of that silly association. But oh, that looks so good!


----------



## msmofet

I picked up the buttermilk pancake and baking mix. It makes nice fat fluffy pancakes. I have gotten the frozen blueberries and they are nice tiny berries that taste wonderful.


----------



## Kayelle

There's another discussion about EVOO's and I've always had great luck with these..

Guide to Extra Virgin Olive Oil | Trader Joe's


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> There's another discussion about EVOO's and I've always had great luck with these..
> 
> Guide to Extra Virgin Olive Oil | Trader Joe's


I buy 3 types of TJ extra virgin olive oils - kalamata, president reserve, and California estate. 
I also bought a three pack of olive oil slim, tall bottles - 1 each of basil, chili pepper and lemon.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> There's another discussion about EVOO's and I've always had great luck with these..
> 
> Guide to Extra Virgin Olive Oil | Trader Joe's



Very interesting reading. I find Italian olive oils to have more bitterness to them than the Spanish or Greek. I would love to be able to afford and try some California oils. They are so expensive. But for now my choice goes toward Greek oils. If I said that to any of the residents in this building, they would accuse me of blasphemy. I really like the Goya olive oils. Lots of flavor, and no bitterness. I should get a small bottle and see if Pirate likes it. I used it for dipping mostly. Great snack item.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Addie, I thought it was interesting reading too. To be honest, as a kid I thought I hated the taste of olive oil, as all my Mom used was grocery store Goya. When TJ's was founded here in Southern California, I was exposed to so much more than mark one Goya olive oil. I don't pretend to be an expert on the subject but the choices at TJ's make me very happy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the link, Kay.  I haven't met a TJ's olive oil that I didn't like. I'll have to look around a little more next time I'm there, though - we always seem to be in such a hurry because it's usually our last stop while heading home from a long day in the city.   Oddly, I haven't tried the California Reserve.  That's now on my list.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

I enjoyed that article too, Kay.  Did not realize that you're supposed to refrigerate olive oil after opening.  More stuff to add to my TJ's list!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Addie, I thought it was interesting reading too. To be honest, as a kid I thought I hated the taste of olive oil, as all my Mom used was grocery store Goya. When TJ's was founded here in Southern California, I was exposed to so much more than mark one Goya olive oil. I don't pretend to be an expert on the subject but the choices at TJ's make me very happy.



I get the pure 100% Goya for dipping. Sprinkle a little Parmasan on top of the warm oil, and I could sit there dipping in croutons until I run out of those little pieces of seasoned bread. Can't do that too often though. Too much carbs with the croutons.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I get the pure 100% Goya for dipping.



I'm not sure I'd call it pure. 

I'm rereading an article in Cooks Illustrated about supermarket evoo. Here's what they say about Goya: olive varieties include Hojiblanca, Lechin, Picual, Arbequina, Picudo, Cacereña, and Manzanilla. It's from Andalucia, Spain. Comments: balanced but mild, middle of the road, no real distinct evoo flavor.


----------



## rodentraiser

I think the reason for buying California olive oils is something to do with the labeling. If it's called Extra Virgin, it has to be. In other countries, what you see isn't always supposed to be what you get. In other words, they don't have the same stringent regulations regarding olive oil that we do here.

Niow that's just what I've read - I have no idea how true it is.


----------



## GotGarlic

Actually, the European Union has very strict regulations on what can be called extra virgin, the same as their regulations on what can be called Parmigiano Reggiano cheese or Champagne. 

California olive oils are better for us (as opposed to Europeans) because the processors are relatively close to the growers, so the olives are pressed soon after picking. That means we can get the oils while they're fresher and so they're more flavorful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the California Olive Ranch EVOO, right price and it tastes wonderful.


----------



## GA Home Cook

I keep a close eye on the grocery stores around me (Publix/Ingles/Kroger), especially Ingles will put the California Oil on sale BOGO.  I buy mine then.


----------



## Yassin444

Cheryl J said:


> This? I *love* it and always get a package or two when I'm there to have on hand.



Ah it's seems very nice hope to try it 
But hopefully I can find it in Tokyo supermarkets.


----------



## msmofet

TJ run picked up some greens (bagged baby spinach, baby rocket and the Sorrento mix), frozen blueberries, frozen mixed berries, petite peas and stoned wheat crackers. DD wanted to try the toothpaste (it is great!). 

I also picked up a few things Kaye suggested - shelf stable whipping cream (which caused me to pick up unsweetened cocoa powder ) and the sweet onion and bacon dressing since I did pick up salad greens.

I also picked up a box of cookies which disappeared almost as soon as they were opened! I should have gotten 2 boxes (pictured below).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Yep, that cream is very handy to have!
> 
> I just got back from TJ's...these are just a few items. I already tasted that salad dressing and it's killer good, with only 5 g. carbs. The "riced" cauliflower will come in handy for me when SC has his Jasmine rice with something. I'll just stick the pack in the freezer. I love those itty bitty potatoes because they're easy for me to pick out of a dish and give him mine.




K, I saw that riced cauliflower the last time I went to TJ's, 
how was it? How did you prepare it?


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> K, I saw that riced cauliflower the last time I went to TJ's,
> how was it? How did you prepare it?



It tastes just like cauliflower It's not my favorite veggie to be sure. I've used it once so far, trying to mimic rice under a stir fry. I nuked it in a custard cup, and cooked it too much so I'll just do 15 seconds or so next time. It would have been better with more texture. Even with positive thinking, the only thing rice and riced cauliflower share is color. 

MsM, I've had those cookies and they could ruin me. They're sooooo good!


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> It tastes just like cauliflower It's not my favorite veggie to be sure. I've used it once so far, trying to mimic rice under a stir fry. I nuked it in a custard cup, and cooked it too much so I'll just do 15 seconds or so next time. It would have been better with more texture. Even with positive thinking, the only thing rice and riced cauliflower share is color.
> 
> MsM, I've had those cookies and they could ruin me. They're sooooo good!


LOL Kay!!

Next time make fried "rice" with the cauliflower. Some oil of choice, onion, carrot, maybe peas. Stir fry till soft, add cauliflower and some soy sauce just stir fry till cauliflower is warm and crispy. If you like you can cook a scrambled egg ahead of time and crumble it over top at end with some sesame seeds, sliced scallions and sprouts for garnish.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> LOL Kay!!
> 
> Next time make fried "rice" with the cauliflower. Some oil of choice, onion, carrot, maybe peas. Stir fry till soft, add cauliflower and some soy sauce just stir fry till cauliflower is warm and crispy. If you like you can cook a scrambled egg ahead of time and crumble it over top at end with some sesame seeds, sliced scallions and sprouts for garnish.



You're brilliant MsM!! No kidding that sounds worth eating!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> It tastes just like cauliflower It's not my favorite veggie to be sure. I've used it once so far, trying to mimic rice under a stir fry. I nuked it in a custard cup, and cooked it too much so I'll just do 15 seconds or so next time. It would have been better with more texture. Even with positive thinking, the only thing rice and riced cauliflower share is color.
> 
> MsM, I've had those cookies and they could ruin me. They're sooooo good!




I would say it's time for cauli beer cheese soup!  I don't use flour in mine, just the boat motor.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> You're brilliant MsM!! No kidding that sounds worth eating!!


 
Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## msmofet

BTW I love those teeny tiny potatoes in my beef stew. Just a nice rinse and into the pot. No scrubbing, peeling or cutting.


----------



## msmofet

This is my favorite Peanut Butter.

I LOVE the disclaimer on the Trader Joe site. 

*Trader Joe’s Crunchy Salted Peanut Butter with Flax and Chia Seeds*. It’ll only cost you *$2.99 *for the 16-ounce jar. We’ve yet to put a price on the nutritional benefits, but that would probably mean it would be too expensive to sell in our stores.

_*NOTE: Since posting, the details of this item may have changed due to fluctuating market prices, federal regulations, currency rates, drought, pestilence, bandits, rush hour traffic, filibusters, clowns, zombie apocalypse, punctilious product developers... Contact our Crew for current price and availability.*_

*Ingredients*


Roasted Peanuts, Chia Seeds, Flax Seeds, Sea Salt. CONTAINS PEANUTS.

Crunchy Salted Peanut Butter with Flax and Chia Seeds | Trader Joe's


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I love their chocolate babka.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

msmofet said:


> This is my favorite Peanut Butter.
> 
> I LOVE the disclaimer on the Trader Joe site:................
> *Ingredients*
> 
> Roasted Peanuts, Chia Seeds, Flax Seeds, Sea Salt. CONTAINS PEANUTS.


I'm glad to see that, in spite of the issues with peanut allergies, TJ's doe NOT make a "peanut free" peanut butter.  Yet.


----------



## Kayelle

I wonder why so many people only now have life threatening allergies to peanuts? Never heard of that back in the day. Day care centers have banned peanut butter for the good of all.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

I know, Kay.  Strangely, airlines have reintroduced peanuts.  Used to be those were prohibited as well.

Some of the schools I worked in had "peanut free" tables.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For me, it always goes back to modern parents being more protective of their kids. Using anti-bac soap for everything, for one thing. Then there is the difference in play style from when we were kids to now. Back then, most of us spent hours outside playing in the dirt - and probably eating our fair share, too.  Today's kids spend so much time with video games. Even little kids are on iPads and tablets, playing "learning" games. Put the device down, kid, and go out and play with real-live kids!

My favorite allergy story goes back to when our kids were about 2nd or 3rd grade age. The school didn't have a cafeteria, so all the kids had to brown-bag it. The school did, however, provide milk if you ordered it. Every month, they collected money from the kids who were ordering milk that month. One month our daughter came home to tell me that her one friend was allergic to white milk, so she had to drink chocolate.  I said "she can't be allergic to white milk". to Loverly. "Nuh-huh, Mommy, she is!" So I said to her "how do we make chocolate milk?" "Well, we pour the milk and stir in the chocolate powd...." and stopped. "We use WHITE milk, Mom!" And that day, Loverly learned the difference between "I have an allergy" and "I don't like the taste of". 

Oops, sorry, *msmofet*, but I kinda went


----------



## GotGarlic

This gives some credence to your theory, CG: 



> Or maybe it's all the videogames. Scientists think vitamin D, which the body needs sunlight to make, helps the immune system label substances as innocuous and thus build up a tolerance. Children who spend less time outdoors tend to be deficient in D, Wood says, so their body might mislabel peanut proteins as dangerous. Parents looking to protect their kids might consider sending them outside -- and not washing their hands when they come home.



http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-12/why-are-so-many-kids-allergic-peanuts


----------



## Andy M.

Went to TJs yesterday and picked up a few old favorites as well as a jar of Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Went to TJs yesterday and picked up a few old favorites as well as a jar of *Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce.*  I'm looking forward to trying it.  Has anyone tried it?



I really like it Andy. It's wonderful for making a quick and tasty dinner. Up until I tried it, I thought I hated anything with the word curry in it. It's delicious.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I really like it Andy. It's wonderful for making a quick and tasty dinner. Up until I tried it, I thought I hated anything with the word curry in it. It's delicious.



Thanks Kayelle.  I also noticed a couple of others, including a red curry.  Have you tried that one?


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Went to TJs yesterday and picked up a few old favorites as well as a jar of Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  Has anyone tried it?




I got some a few years ago, and liked it.  I can't stand Indian curry, but the Thai curry is totally different, and very good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kayelle

I think the red curry sauce is Indian Andy. Like Dawg, I can't stand Indian curry either, so I'll pass on that one.


----------



## roadfix

After sampling their free coffee this morning (I do this twice weekly on my way to work) I picked up my usual snack and frozen food items which I stash at my workplace fridge.  I also picked up their Hot Italian Chicken Sausages which I've never tried before.   I picked them up for frying at camp this weekend.   I'm not sure yet how or what I'll serve them with.   ....gotta keep it real simple.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> After sampling their free coffee this morning (I do this twice weekly on my way to work) I picked up my usual snack and frozen food items which I stash at my workplace fridge.  I also picked up their Hot Italian Chicken Sausages which I've never tried before.   I picked them up for frying at camp this weekend.   I'm not sure yet how or what I'll serve them with.   ....gotta keep it real simple.



You could take pre-sliced onions and peppers and pre-cooked pasta and mix them in with the sausage. Also bring some Italian seasoning and shredded cheese, if you like.


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> You could take pre-sliced onions and peppers and pre-cooked pasta and mix them in with the sausage. Also bring some Italian seasoning and shredded cheese, if you like.


I like this simple idea.  I don't mind hauling pre-cooked pasta....it's either that or lots of water.   Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I think the red curry sauce is Indian Andy. Like Dawg, I can't stand Indian curry either, so I'll pass on that one.



Actually it's a Thai curry.   http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Curry-Sauce-Ounce/dp/B0081TN310


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Actually it's a Thai curry.   http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Curry-Sauce-Ounce/dp/B0081TN310



Oh ok.....I'll give that one a try Andy. I know they have Indian simmer sauces too.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Oh ok.....I'll give that one a try Andy. I know they have Indian simmer sauces too.



I saw those too.  I haven't done much Thai cooking so I thought this woud be a good introduction.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Oh ok.....I'll give that one a try Andy. I know they have Indian simmer sauces too.



IIRC, TJ's has red, yellow and green Thai simmer sauces. The red Indian curry sauce is chicken tikka masala; it has either crushed tomatoes or tomato sauce in it, which is what makes it red.

I've had that green Thai curry sauce 
It's not bad, although I think it's pretty mild. It wouldn't hurt to add a hot green pepper if you like heat, and little fresh cilantro at the end. 

I found it interesting that the ingredients in Thai curries generally aren't sautéed and browned first, like we're used to doing. They usually build the sauce first and then simmer the veggies and proteins.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Went to TJs yesterday and picked up a few old favorites as well as a jar of Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  Has anyone tried it?




I've never tried it but have friends that love it.  It's pretty tame though ....


----------



## Andy M.

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

GG and jennyema thanks for the feedback. If SO and I both like it, I'll  start making it myself.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Danged thread*

All this talk of TJ's had me craving their Arancini Bites.  That, and the fact that Michael Symon made them earlier this week on The Chew. Did a quick stop...and $51 later, we walked out with more than that one box of apps. 

While searching the freezer cases for them, we ran across (and bought) both barramundi fillets and Alaskan cod pieces. I've seen so much about barramundi lately I thought we should finally try it, and those cod chunks will be perfect when I make fish tacos in the near future.

Also picked up three new-to-us items. You guys have been talking up both the EVOO and Sunflower butter, and Himself spied the pretzel roll. I was surprised that Himself like the Sunflower butter after giving me an "uh-huh" when I said we should try it. I still like PB better, but I might swirl some of the sunflower stuff through my oatmeal next time I make some. The olive oil has me wanting to sample more. And we'll check out that roll tomorrow with supper - if it makes it that far.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, I *love* TJ's cod for fish tacos, both the battered and unbattered.  They're the perfect size and are great with the Baja sauce you posted in an earlier thread. 

Glad to hear you tried the Sunflower butter and Himself liked it - I'll have to try a spoonful or so in oatmeal.  By the time I finish a jar I'm done with it for a year or so.  I do like it on toasted wheat and as a snack to dip celery sticks in. 
Definitely getting that olive oil next time I'm there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... snipped ...And we'll check out that roll tomorrow with supper - if it makes it that far.



CG, how were those soft pretzel sticks?
I saw those as well the last time I was at TJ's and wasn't sure if my Mister 
would like those or not.  He has been mumbling lately that I should try to make my own, since we (more like I) were watching Martha Stewart's Cooking School program and she had a guest chef showing her how to make soft pretzels.


----------



## jd_1138

Stay away from their cheap beer -- Simpler Times and Name Tag (lagers, pilsners).  Ick.


----------



## Kayelle

I found this at TJ's for the first time today. Ymmm, great price at $4.49.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfQV3gThsOE


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, I MUST try this!  Sure looks like they don't skimp on the bacon. Thanks Kay, looking forward to your review.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, I don't know if you ever saw this fun thread back in 2011, but TJ's could be an easy and inexpensive way of enjoying the same thing. Dawg did it, but I never got a round tuit. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/atten-bacon-lovers-76495.html

I can't wait to bake it on top of a round of Brie. Yep, this will be worth spending 5g of carbs per Tbs.! 
Sorry the you tube thing was a little annoying, although informational.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just read through that thread, Kay.  Confirms even more that TJ's price is a good one!  I bet it would be fantastic on Brie.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I had the Danish Kringle last night and it is excellent; also got a bag of the dill pickle popcorn but haven't sampled it. 

I'm reluctant to buy foreign honey and usually get local or Sue Bee's wild product.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Lance*, look for "B" grade maple syrup, no matter where you buy it. It might look like shellac, but it sure has more "maple" flavor.



That's what I was getting but now it's all A Grade. Evidently Canada changed their grading system.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I saw something about maple syrup grading shortly after that post! I now have to learn something new.  Just so long as each label shows the flavor profile of what is in the bottle I should be OK. Maybe. I hope.

This might help anyone who is wondering about the new maple syrup classifications:

*New Grades Come to Vermont*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice (that's OMG! in my world)
Can you see that this cookie canister is EMPTY?!
DE~LI~CIOUS!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*A Trader Joe's Product That I Wasn't Happy With*



Call me spoiled, but I thought that the Masa 
in these Tamales was on the dry and crumble-y side.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Now, what made that tamale good was this!
Watch out though, it is spicy.
I find that if I avoid the seeds, it's okay.
It's a good kind of hot, ya know?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Just tried TJ's peanut butter pretzels and they are awesome!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Lance Bushrod said:


> Just tried TJ's peanut butter pretzels and they are awesome!



Lance, try them dipped in chocolate  



I dipped that whole bag in chocolate, let them dry and they were
GONE!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Trader Joe's Product That Got Discounted*

yep, that's right.
One of my favorite meals from TJ's was their frozen
Pork Roast Florentine

I asked why they would no longer carry it, 
and all I got was that they had issues with the manufacturer.

We loved it!
Pop that baby into the oven with some potatoes along side, 
a veg and you've got dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

What a shame, that pork looks wonderful!


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> yep, that's right.
> One of my favorite meals from TJ's was their frozen
> Pork Roast Florentine
> View attachment 24592
> *I asked why they would no longer carry it,
> and all I got was that they had issues with the manufacturer.*
> 
> We loved it!
> Pop that baby into the oven with some potatoes along side,
> a veg and you've got dinner.



Kgirl, I got into a conversation with one of the employees on the floor about that subject. I was looking for the beautiful bagged olives. She said if manufactures of a product have supply on demand issues for example, TJ's will drop the item. Can you imagine how many outfits would love to sell to TJ's but couldn't keep up with the production required? Sounds like a story from Shark Tank.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I got into a conversation with one of the employees on the floor about that subject. I was looking for the beautiful bagged olives. She said if manufactures of a product have supply on demand issues for example, TJ's will drop the item. Can you imagine how many outfits would love to sell to TJ's but couldn't keep up with the production required? *Sounds like a story from Shark Tank.*




Doesn't it?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Do any of you use TJ's frozen fish fillets and if so which items do you prefer and how do you prepare them?

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

Bea are you talking about the frozen fish in boxes, or the flash frozen fish in cryovac packaging? If it's the latter, I love their Mahi Mahi, and also the Cod. The chunked Alaskan Cod is a better buy than the fillets of Cod. That's what I used for my Ceviche a couple nights ago. I've also broiled or baked the chunks in the oven in a nice sauce.
The Mahi Mahi, is great several ways, and I love it just seasoned and browned in a skillet, or on the grill or broiled.
I like buying fish at TJ's as it's never been defrosted and sitting around some fish case somewhere, for who knows how long.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Aunt Bea said:


> Do any of you use TJ's frozen fish fillets and if so which items do you prefer and how do you prepare them?
> 
> Thanks!



Aunt Bea, I've bought the frozen (cryolock) Haddock and broiled it for fish tacos (just sprinkle some taco seasoning on it, I make my own) ... also I've bought the breaded fish (was it cod?) and served it baked with TJ's Handsome French Fries with a nice dish of tartar sauce, MMM! Can you say Fish and Chips?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> Bea are you talking about the frozen fish in boxes, or the flash frozen fish in cryovac packaging? If it's the latter, I love their Mahi Mahi, and also the Cod. The chunked Alaskan Cod is a better buy than the fillets of Cod. That's what I used for my Ceviche a couple nights ago. I've also broiled or baked the chunks in the oven in a nice sauce.
> The Mahi Mahi, is great several ways, and I love it just seasoned and browned in a skillet, or on the grill or broiled.
> I like buying fish at TJ's as it's never been defrosted and sitting around some fish case somewhere.



Thanks for the suggestions! 

I'm interested in IQF fillets.  I have read that TJ's tends to freeze fish in clumps of fillets that require you to thaw and use the entire package, that would not work for me.  I will swing by TJ's tomorrow and take a look at what they have.  I like to bake fish plain with a little butter and a few bread crumbs or on a bed of vegetables with a sauce of some type, pretty basic.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Aunt Bea, I've bought the frozen (cryolock) Haddock and broiled it for fish tacos (just sprinkle some taco seasoning on it, I make my own) ... also I've bought the breaded fish (was it cod?) and served it baked with TJ's Handsome French Fries with a nice dish of tartar sauce, MMM! Can you say Fish and Chips?



I like the idea of broiled fish for tacos, that would be a change from my basic taco salad.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Aunt Bea said:


> I like the idea of broiled fish for tacos, that would be a change from my basic taco salad.



Aunt Bea, try it with that sprinkle of Taco Seasoning!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... and I meant to say that TJ's frozen fish fillets aren't huge, you could easily use that up in a couple of days ... tacos, salad, plain with veggies, stir fry ... one package feeds the two of us in one meal, well maybe 3 servings in total ...


----------



## Kayelle

When you visit tomorrow, you'll be glad to see the fillets of fish are frozen side by side in usually packages of two fillets.. The Cod chunks are frozen in a rectangular package together however. It would be easy enough to cut in half partly frozen and return the unused half to a freezer bag.


----------



## jd_1138

We made the hour trip to Cleveland and to Trader Joe's yesterday.  I bought about $60 worth of odds and ends -- no perishables as we were going to go eat in Cleveland afterwards.

I bought some mac and cheese, pita chips, some of their beer, canned goods, etc..  Tonight I made 'Russian Food' with some Trader Joe's Rice Pilaf, some sauerkraut, and some kielbasa.  Not really Russian, I know.    But the rice pilaf from TJ's is really good for a boxed product. 

I feel sophisticated shopping there.    It's not like Giant Eagle around here.  My wife is using a walker due to a bad back.  As my wife was getting out of the Honda, a lady was pulling into the space next to us and she saw my wife with a walker so the lady waited to pull in.  Then I thanked her for waiting.  She had a very cool French accent and she was beautiful, too, and was dressed very nicely.

I took 3 years of French in high school, so I spoke to her a little in French.  No one around here in Youngstown/Warren speaks French.  I like large cities for the arts, culture, etc., but smaller areas have their advantages too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo-la-la, a French lady!  Did you go into Cleveland Cleveland, or just on the outskirts, *jd*? If you go all the way into the city, don't forget to make time for West Side Market. The only problem is all of the walking through crowded aisles would be tough for your DH using her walker.

Oh, and what restaurant did you eat at? Last time we were in Cleveland we had an authentic New Orleans meal at *Bourbon Street Barrel Room* in the Tremont area. Very good.


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo-la-la, a French lady!  Did you go into Cleveland Cleveland, or just on the outskirts, *jd*? If you go all the way into the city, don't forget to make time for West Side Market. The only problem is all of the walking through crowded aisles would be tough for your DH using her walker.
> 
> Oh, and what restaurant did you eat at? Last time we were in Cleveland we had an authentic New Orleans meal at *Bourbon Street Barrel Room* in the Tremont area. Very good.



We never went into the downtown area itself --- just SE 'burbs.  I am not from Ohio (wife is).  I am from the San Francisco Bay Area.  I guess it's Garfield Heights?  

We ate at Ruby Tuesday.  We were going to eat at an Italian place but it was only opened for lunch.  Yeah with her disability crowded places are tough.

Yeah the French lady was nice.  35 or so, beautiful.  I am not used to European flair as there is none around here unless you get into Cleveland, Pittsburgh.


----------



## Dawgluver

OK, whoever recommended the Meyer lemon cookies   I've already eaten half a sleeve of them.  They are really good!


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

Well, we totally destroyed both cans of smoked oysters.  I'm well on my way to decimating the remaining half of one of the Meyer lemon cookie sleeves.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> OK, whoever recommended the Meyer lemon cookies   I've already eaten half a sleeve of them.  They are really good!



wasn't it Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

We had a dud from TJ's. I think it was called an Alsatian Onion Tart. Kind of a flat bread. We didn't care for it at all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm with you Andy
I had such high hopes for this product, but it was a flop!


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently the Thai Satay noodles that I picked up are swill.  DH will get them for lunch at some point.


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> wasn't it Andy?



I recommended lemon cookies from Costco.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

that's right Andy, when I was talking about their coconut macaroons, oy!

Our recent trip, in part, was back down to Tucson, where I went to Trader Joe's to get a few things for our one-bedroom condo that we rented while there (DH had a tooth pulled and so we hung out there for three nights to make sure that everything was hunky-dory).
I was looking for "soft foods" for DH and found this:






Belgian Chocolate Pudding, oh my!
Now, I am not the biggest chocolate fan believe it or not, but MAN! This is good stuff! It's a little steep for pudding, but well worth the coin.
Very rich and chocolate decadence; we could both only eat a smallish amount at one sitting... just wish I had had some freshly whipped cream to go with it


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> that's right Andy, when I was talking about their coconut macaroons, oy!
> 
> Our recent trip, in part, was back down to Tucson, where I went to Trader Joe's to get a few things for our one-bedroom condo that we rented while there (DH had a tooth pulled and so we hung out there for three nights to make sure that everything was hunky-dory).
> I was looking for "soft foods" for DH and found this:
> View attachment 25079
> 
> View attachment 25080
> 
> View attachment 25081
> 
> Belgian Chocolate Pudding, oh my!
> Now, I am not the biggest chocolate fan believe it or not, but MAN! This is good stuff! It's a little steep for pudding, but well worth the coin.
> Very rich and chocolate decadence; we could both only eat a smallish amount at one sitting... just wish I had had some freshly whipped cream to go with it


That pudding is from Trader Joe's? I love chocolate pudding. Is it in the cold case with the yogurt?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> That pudding is from Trader Joe's? I love chocolate pudding. *Is it in the cold case with the yogurt?*



YES!
It was tucked away, I just happened to see it, as I was looking for "soft foods" for my husband who had just had a tooth pulled.
That was going to be my next post, TJ's yogurt.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Trader Joe's Whole Milk Yogurt*

Article | Trader Joe's


[photo courtesy of Trader Joe's Fearless Flyer]

I bought a 6pack of this yogurt for my husband as well recently, for his 3-5 days of soft food only diet.
It was a mix of the Vanilla&Cream and the Blueberry&Cream,
OH MY GOSH!
Normally, I buy Yoplait Light Yogurt, but this eats like Ice Cream, at least that we think anyways. It's THAT good.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> that's right Andy, when I was talking about their coconut macaroons, oy!
> 
> 
> 
> Our recent trip, in part, was back down to Tucson, where I went to Trader Joe's to get a few things for our one-bedroom condo that we rented while there (DH had a tooth pulled and so we hung out there for three nights to make sure that everything was hunky-dory).
> 
> I was looking for "soft foods" for DH and found this:
> 
> View attachment 25079
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25080
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25081
> 
> 
> 
> Belgian Chocolate Pudding, oh my!
> 
> Now, I am not the biggest chocolate fan believe it or not, but MAN! This is good stuff! It's a little steep for pudding, but well worth the coin.
> 
> Very rich and chocolate decadence; we could both only eat a smallish amount at one sitting... just wish I had had some freshly whipped cream to go with it




Want!  Dang that sounds good!

My phone charger bit the dust, the hotel lady had to send her daughter home on her bike to pick up a lender, so my TJ's list disappeared.  I am definitely adding chocolate pudding to the list!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Arancini with homemade Marinara for a dip, MMM!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those arancini are evil, *K-Girl*! 

I already posted a number of things we like, but I did think of something else I make sure to keep in my stock - the cherry preserves in the hexagon jar. Those are usually my go-to when making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

I also like their pappardelle. I have a hard time finding wide pasta in most grocery stores, so I'm glad it almost always available at TJs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those arancini are evil, *K-Girl*!
> ... snipped



BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stopped at TJ"S last week and picked up two items that were featured in the Fearless Flyer.

The first was Hot & Sweet Jalapenos, fantastic!  Great on a sandwich or burger.  I also think they would be great drained and piled on a brick of cream cheese, serve with a stack of crispy crackers.







The second was this spicy Sriracha Ranch dressing.  I wasn't crazy about it as a salad dressing but it is great as a dipping sauce or as a condiment on a burger or sandwich.  I think I will experiment with making my own version of this as needed and not invest in another bottle.


----------



## Kayelle

I saw those peppers today at TJ's Bea, and wondered about them. Are they really hot?

I have that dressing, and I like a little of it dotting my salad and then use regular Ranch. It's just right for me that way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I saw those peppers today at TJ's Bea, and wondered about them. Are they really hot?
> 
> I have that dressing, and I like a little of it dotting my salad and then use regular Ranch. It's just right for me that way.



Kayelle, the peppers are sweet first and then you feel the heat, warm not really hot.  Go easy on them, they are high in carbs, a few slices add a great deal of flavor. 

I would definitely buy them again and again and again!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the review on the peppers Bea. I'll get a jar next time.


----------



## skilletlicker

None. One is going to open next year but I'll never darken the door. It's going to be in a hoity toity suburb that I just don't go to on principle.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the reviews, Aunt Bea.  

It's been so long since I've been to a TJ's, my list is getting long. Sure wish there was one closer than 100 miles away. 

I bet those jalapenos would be so good sprinkled over homemade nachos.   I've made my own sriracha ranch for a condiment, I also sometimes use a small spoonful of adobo sauce mixed in with some ranch. It works better for me that way rather than buying a whole specialty bottle.  

I miss TJ's.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the reviews, Aunt Bea.
> 
> It's been so long since I've been to a TJ's, my list is getting long. Sure wish there was one closer than 100 miles away.
> 
> I bet those jalapenos would be so good sprinkled over homemade nachos.   I've made my own sriracha ranch for a condiment, I also sometimes use a small spoonful of adobo sauce mixed in with some ranch. It works better for me that way rather than buying a whole specialty bottle.
> 
> I miss TJ's.



I think they would be great on nacho's or tucked into a grilled cheese sandwich.

Next weekend I'm making deviled eggs for a little cookout, I'm going to top a few with a single slice of the TJ jalapeno's as a garnish.


----------



## Kayelle

skilletlicker said:


> None. One is going to open next year but I'll never darken the door. It's going to be in a hoity toity suburb that I just don't go to on principle.



I can't imagine a food lover not being curious enough to at least look around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

skilletlicker said:


> None. One is going to open next year but I'll never darken the door. It's going to be in a hoity toity suburb that I just don't go to on principle.


Don't hold that location against TJ's and miss out on great deals. When Himself moved to MA, he would pass one on the way to and from work. It was in a more upscale suburb. He didn't look for months because he figured it had high price-points on all the items. To his surprise, it was the affordable version of a Whole Paycheck - but with better quality.

We're about 20 miles from the nearest TJ's, and it is in the direction opposite of most of our errands. However, we make a point to make a pilgrimage at least every 3 months.

Not going to TJs because they are in a "hoity toity suburb" would be like cutting off your nose to spite your face. Suck it up, don't breathe in the rich air, and enjoy the store.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently the Thai Satay noodles that I picked up are swill.  DH will get them for lunch at some point.


I'd take it back to TJs the next time. They'll give you store credit for the value of the swill. No receipt needed since everything is Private Label.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't hold that location against TJ's and miss out on great deals. When Himself moved to MA, he would pass one on the way to and from work. It was in a more upscale suburb. He didn't look for months because he figured it had high price-points on all the items. To his surprise, it was the affordable version of a Whole Paycheck - but with better quality.
> 
> We're about 20 miles from the nearest TJ's, and it is in the direction opposite of most of our errands. However, we make a point to make a pilgrimage at least every 3 months.
> 
> *Not going to TJs because they are in a "hoity toity suburb" would be like cutting off your nose to spite your face. Suck it up, don't breathe in the rich air, and enjoy the store.*



+1 Well said.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*



Cooking Goddess said:


> I'd take it back to TJs the next time. They'll give you store credit for the value of the swill. No receipt needed since everything is Private Label.




Heh.  Our two nearest TJ's are either 31/2 or 6 hours away, and the chances of getting to either are in about 6 months.  I'll just feed the swill to DH.  He'll eat anything if I deprive him of food long enough.


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> None. One is going to open next year but I'll never darken the door. It's going to be in a hoity toity suburb that I just don't go to on principle.



I know what you mean. When I was visiting a friend in Georgia, we went to Trader Joe's and Whole Foods. I wasn't that impressed with either one. Both stores were rather small and very crowded. You could barely get your small carriage through their erratic laid out aisles. 

Articles that I can buy in my own supermarket, are the very same in these two stores. Only the price was different. I can get those items for a lot less here at home. 

My girlfriend who lives there cannot find imported Parm cheese. And heaven knows she has hunted in every cheese store she can find. I send her at least $20 worth every month. Her guests are very impressed when she pulls out the small grater and a hunk of Parm with the name stamped right on the rind. She makes it a point to serve some kind of pasta dish whenever she has company.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently the Thai Satay noodles that I picked up are swill.  DH will get them for lunch at some point.



Agreed Dawg! Take the unused portion of your "swill" (frozen of course since they are so far away) back to TJ's, I've done that 3 times now and each time they've been apologetic and refunded my money in full!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

skilletlicker said:


> None. One is going to open next year but I'll never darken the door. It's going to be in a hoity toity suburb that I just don't go to on principle.




Ya know SL, I thought the same way when we first moved to the "Mainland" or the Continental Untied States from Hawaii (there's NO TJ's there) and my sister was raving about them, up one side and down the other. 
It was located in a higher end neighborhood from where we were living (about 15 miles away) and to me, I looked at it as another Whole Foods, not for this country girl.
WELL!
My sister gave me a gift card our first Christmas here and so I felt compelled to finally go there and use the card, ya know i can't waste things...
WOW! Was I WRONG about the place!
LOVE IT!
And I agree, just don't breath in that hoity toity air and go inside, it's lovely!
Really nice folks, very friendly, helpful and the produces are a gas!  I find something new every time I go! REALLY!! 
I was like you and REFUSED to go there, but MAN! MAN!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Articles that I can buy in my own supermarket, are the very same in these two stores. Only the price was different. I can get those items for a lot less here at home...


They are not exactly the same in Trader Joe's and Market Basket. TJs is all private label/major manufacturing. Before, they used to carry Annie's Naturals salad dressing. When they went all private label, it was the same bottle, same everything...except the name and picture on the front label.

And, generally speaking, prices at Trader Joe's are lower than Market Basket, too. They are one of the three stores I shopped regularly when Market Basket was in the midst of their non-strike strike. I knew I could get good prices at TJs because I had been shopping them regularly, if infrequently, for years before the strike. If you think TJs costs more, you just must not have really been paying attention when you were in that TJs.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I know what you mean. When I was visiting a friend in Georgia, we went to Trader Joe's and Whole Foods. I wasn't that impressed with either one. Both stores were rather small and very crowded. You could barely get your small carriage through their erratic laid out aisles.
> 
> Articles that I can buy in my own supermarket, are the very same in these two stores. Only the price was different. I can get those items for a lot less here at home.
> 
> My girlfriend who lives there cannot find imported Parm cheese. And heaven knows she has hunted in every cheese store she can find. I send her at least $20 worth every month. Her guests are very impressed when she pulls out the small grater and a hunk of Parm with the name stamped right on the rind. She makes it a point to serve some kind of pasta dish whenever she has company.



Would you give it up already about the Parmigiano Reggiano cheese? It's available at Whole Foods in Atlanta, and even in Publix. If your friend can't find it, she's not looking.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *They are not exactly the same in Trader Joe's and Market Basket*. TJs is all private label/major manufacturing. Before, they used to carry Annie's Naturals salad dressing. When they went all private label, it was the same bottle, same everything...except the name and picture on the front label.
> 
> And, generally speaking, prices at Trader Joe's are lower than Market Basket, too. They are one of the three stores I shopped regularly when Market Basket was in the midst of their non-strike strike. I knew I could get good prices at TJs because I had been shopping them regularly, if infrequently, for years before the strike. If you think TJs costs more, you just must not have really been paying attention when you were in that TJs.



I am well aware of the differences between the two.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Agreed CG.
I think the prices in TJ's are right in line with any other market, 
at least for what I've seen in AZ, CA, OR, NV, UT, MT, WY, SD, 
KS, CO, NM, MD, PA, NC, SC, VA, GA... I think that's it 
OH WAIT!
Not in Hawaii though, because 
a) there is no TJ's there, AH but there is a Whole 'PayCheck' ...
and b) it's WAY expensive for food there!!


----------



## Kayelle

Why would Addie or anyone use "Whole Foods" and "Trader Joe's" in the same sentence? Obviously because they have no first hand experience with either. 
They are as different as night and day.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

I really wish we had a TJ's that was closer, but we don't have any, and probably won't get any.  No "big" cities anywhere near us.

It is nice having relatives in a couple different directions who do live in or near big cities that we can visit once or twice a year who have TJ's.  Though I am extremely pleased that we now have a Costco 45 minutes away versus 3 1/2 hours (my wallet, not so much).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Trader Joe's in Wyoming, have to go to Colorado.  The one in Montana was 3 hours away from Missoula if you wanted to go Interstate, 2.75 miles if you went the back roads.


----------



## GotGarlic

And 2.75 miles on back roads takes how long?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...When I was visiting a friend in Georgia, we went to Trader Joe's...


Quick question, *Addie*. About how long ago were you in that Trader Joe's in Georgia?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't hold that location against TJ's and miss out on great deals. When Himself moved to MA, he would pass one on the way to and from work. It was in a more upscale suburb. He didn't look for months because he figured it had high price-points on all the items. To his surprise, it was the affordable version of a Whole Paycheck - but with better quality.
> 
> We're about 20 miles from the nearest TJ's, and it is in the direction opposite of most of our errands. However, we make a point to make a pilgrimage at least every 3 months.
> 
> Not going to TJs because they are in a "hoity toity suburb" would be like cutting off your nose to spite your face.* Suck it up, don't breathe in the rich air, and enjoy the store.*



Excellent advice!!! 

I'm pretty frugal and I can find a bargain or at least a good value in most any store, even the ones in a "hoity toity suburb"!

This old quote pretty much sums it up for me.
_
"Economy is a distributive virtue, and  consists not in saving but selection. Parsimony requires no providence,  no sagacity, no powers of combination, no comparison, no judgment." _- Edmund Burke 

I live about 5 miles from TJ's.  I only go 3 or 4 times a year to pick up a few basic items and a treat or two that catches my eye in the Fearless Flyer, so far I've been lucky and not contracted _affluenza_!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> And 2.75 miles on back roads takes how long?



Herk!  I meant 2.75 HOURS


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> And 2.75 miles on back roads takes how long?


If it's anything like going to Birmingham from where I live (about 80 miles) by motorway (the M6), it's infinitely quicker to take the country roads via Buxton, Ashbourne and Lichfield (mainly on the A515). 90 mls via M6 - 83 miles via the A515. The M6 has been known to take 4 hours plus due to traffic congestion and the country roads usually take about 2.5 hours. Pleasanter journey, too.

If you take the M6 it's a good idea to take three square meals and a tent!


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Excellent advice!!!
> 
> *I'm pretty frugal and I can find a bargain or at least a good value in most any store, even the ones in a "hoity toity suburb"!*
> 
> This old quote pretty much sums it up for me.
> _
> "Economy is a distributive virtue, and  consists not in saving but selection. Parsimony requires no providence,  no sagacity, no powers of combination, no comparison, no judgment." _- Edmund Burke
> 
> I live about 5 miles from TJ's.  I only go 3 or 4 times a year to pick up a few basic items and a treat or two that catches my eye in the Fearless Flyer, so far I've been lucky and not contracted _affluenza_!


Reminds me of something my Domestic Science teacher taught us in school - "Buy expensive cuts of meat in the poorer end of town and cheap cuts in the richer end of town if you want to get a good deal". 

Mind you, that was in the days when butchers had to buy a whole beast rather than boxes of the bits the store wants to sell.


----------



## Kayelle

Prices in all TJ stores are universal. The neighborhood has nothing to do with the prices and there are no sales or coupons and that doesn't mean there aren't tremendous bargains to be had. One small example is their whole rainbow peppercorns in an attractive refillable grinder for $2.00.


----------



## skilletlicker

I said I wouldn't shop at Trader Joe's when it opens next year because I refuse to even enter Germantown city limits. The number of people reacting to that convinces me it must indeed be a remarkable store. If they open another in Memphis or even a different suburb I will happily check it out. In the meantime, I'll just try to live without rainbow peppercorns in a decorative refillable grinder.


----------



## Dawgluver

*Trader Joe products you have tried*

We blew through a whole jar of TJ's marinated mushrooms with garlic in two days (they're that good) so we've been buying jars of plain button mushrooms, draining them, and putting them in the TJ brine to continue the circle of life.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> We blew through a whole jar of TJ's marinated mushrooms with garlic in two days (they're that good) so we've been buying jars of plain button mushrooms, draining them, and putting them in the TJ brine to continue the circle of life.


 
What a great idea, Dawg!  

*adding TJ's Marinated Garlicky Mushrooms to my list*


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Would you give it up already about the Parmigiano Reggiano cheese? It's available at Whole Foods in Atlanta, and even in Publix. If your friend can't find it, she's not looking.


 
  I'm in a small town out in the middle of the Mojave Desert and can easily get it at both of our grocery stores.  But if I had someone willing to send me $20 worth of Parmigiano Reggiano every month, I too might say I still haven't been able to find it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I'm in a small town out in the middle of the Mojave Desert and can easily get it at both of our grocery stores.  But if I had someone willing to send me $20 worth of Parmigiano Reggiano every month, I too might say I still haven't been able to find it.



 Ha, you're so right!!


----------



## Kayelle

skilletlicker said:


> I said I wouldn't shop at Trader Joe's when it opens next year because *I refuse to even enter Germantown city limits. *The number of people reacting to that convinces me it must indeed be a remarkable store. If they open another in Memphis or even a different suburb I will happily check it out. In the meantime, I'll just try to live without rainbow peppercorns in a decorative refillable grinder.



Couldn't help it, I just had to check out Germantown TN. Beautiful small city with some lovely very large homes that would be bargain priced in California. Even I wore some nice clothes, went inside the city limits of Beverly Hills, and didn't catch affluenza.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Trader Joe Products You Have Tried*



I don't recall if I already mentioned this product or not...
I use this granola in a yogurt parfait along with some fruit as dessert
MMM!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Trader Joe Products You Have Tried*

... and a product that we didn't much care for
Camembert Cheeese & Cranberry Sauce Fillo Bite

I followed the directions to the tee, but the cheese all melted out...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, I never think to use cereal in a parfait like that. Why don't I ever remember???  Anyway, I bet it would be good sprinkled on top of Greek yohgurt for breakfast, too. I should remember that on our next trip to TJ's.

They used to have a wheel of Brie topped with a cranberry-nut mix, then wrapped in pastry crust. It was really good, but I haven't seen it for years. *sigh*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, I never think to use cereal in a parfait like that. Why don't I ever remember???  Anyway, I bet it would be good sprinkled on top of Greek yohgurt for breakfast, too. I should remember that on our next trip to TJ's.
> 
> They used to have a wheel of Brie topped with a cranberry-nut mix, then wrapped in pastry crust. It was really good, but I haven't seen it for years. *sigh*



I layer my yogurt parfaits for eye appeal: granola, yogurt, fruit, repeat in small quantities to fill an Ice Cream Sundae or Parfait dish (I have a picture of this somewhere, I'll find it!!) ... the chocolate flavor granola is smashing with the TJ's full fat Vanilla yogurt and fresh, sliced Strawberries. This makes a insanely good dessert and you'd never know that it's good for you as well.

For breakfast, I take my cereal bowl filled with yogurt and then _mix_ in copious amounts of granola (and maybe fruit, but not often). SUPER!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm a Fage kinda gal, with fresh fruit and sometimes nuts. Loved it with fresh cherries when they were in season. Now I'm on a nectarine or peeled peach kick. Once the summer fruits are done, I won't be having yogurt as often.


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the reviews, Aunt Bea.
> 
> It's been so long since I've been to a TJ's, my list is getting long. Sure wish there was one closer than 100 miles away.
> 
> I bet those jalapenos would be so good sprinkled over homemade nachos.   I've made my own sriracha ranch for a condiment, I also sometimes use a small spoonful of adobo sauce mixed in with some ranch. It works better for me that way rather than buying a whole specialty bottle.
> 
> I miss TJ's.



Amazon carries Trader Joe products. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_2_6?k=trader+joe's&sprefix=trader


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Amazon carries Trader Joe products.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_2_6?k=trader+joe's&sprefix=trader



WHAT?!
Amazon carries over 4300 Trader Joe's products...


----------



## Cheryl J

Those prices, though....way more than in-store.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  Our two nearest TJ's are either 31/2 or 6 hours away, and the chances of getting to either are in about 6 months.  I'll just feed the swill to DH.  He'll eat anything if I deprive him of food long enough.



Poor DH. He must love you very much or be extremely hungry. Just don't let him get too hungry or you might find Beagle missing. We can't have that. After all we love Beagle almost as much as DH.


----------



## msmofet

DD Went pumpkin crazy at TJ's yesterday. The pumpkin spiced Carmel corn and pumpkin cookies were great. Haven't tried the pumpkin  waffles or pumpkin O's yet. They were out of pumpkin cheesecake so she couldn't get that. 

I picked up the Belgian chocolate pudding- WOW is that good!
The rice pudding is ok but maybe I should have tried it before the pudding. Lol nothing stands a chance after the pudding.


----------



## Smokeydoke

PB & J chocolate bar sold at the cashier counter is not good, threw my half out.

Had a sample of the pumpkin cheesecake. It was delicious.


----------



## msmofet

Ok went to TJ's and came home with several new things to try:
Avocado oil
Orange muscat champagne vinegar 
Coconut creamer
Ready to bake cinamon rolls

Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Andy M.

Tried a package of macaroni and cheese balls (breaded) yesterday.  They were OK but not great.  Not a lot of cheesy flavor.


----------



## Cheryl J

msmofet said:


> Ok went to TJ's and came home with several new things to try:
> Avocado oil
> *Orange muscat champagne vinegar*
> Coconut creamer
> *Ready to bake cinamon rolls*
> 
> Can't wait to try them out.


 
The orange muscat champagne vinegar is *delicious* - I love that stuff.  I'm down to about a third of a bottle, just added it to my TJ's list.  I love it mixed with a little olive oil and drizzled on a mixed greens, avocado, and red onion salad. 

Their cinnamon rolls are to die for, too.


----------



## msmofet

The skinny on the new to me TJ products:

The Avocado oil has a delicate flavor.
The Orange Muscat champagne vinegar has a nice flavor but is pretty sweet and not very acidic. The dressing formula had to be adjusted to a 2:1 (2 parts vinegar to 1 part oil) ratio.

I made a pot of coffee with lunch to try the Coconut Creamer.
The coconut creamer (dairy free, soy free, gluten free, Vegan and Kosher D.E.) has a very mild taste.

All in all I am happy with the new to me items.


----------



## rodentraiser

I've tried TJ's chicken fried rice. I have to say, that was pretty awful. I not only ate just a couple bites before throwing it out, I threw the rest of the bag away as well.

I had much better luck with the TJ cream cheese. It was only $1.69 for 8oz and I thought it was far superior to Philadelphia cream cheese.


----------



## msmofet

rodentraiser said:


> I've tried TJ's chicken fried rice. I have to say, that was pretty awful. I not only ate just a couple bites before throwing it out, I threw the rest of the bag away as well.
> 
> I had much better luck with the TJ cream cheese. It was only $1.69 for 8oz and I thought it was far superior to Philadelphia cream cheese.



You could have returned the rice for a refund.

Will have to try the cream cheese.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Stopped at TJ's today and got those Greek Olives from the cold case y'all have talked about, MMM!  Had a nice pupu plate with some cheese (Grana Padano for my Mister and Manchego for moi)  and Pita Crackers, all from TJ's.
A very nice prelude to dinner, oh along with a glass or three of TJ's Three Buck Chuck...


----------



## rodentraiser

msmofet said:


> You could have returned the rice for a refund.
> 
> Will have to try the cream cheese.



I thought of that, but it's a special trip to TJs since it's not near any place else I shop and I figured the gas would have been as much as the refund anyway.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, all you really need to show up with is an empty container. Just tell them you disposed of what you didn't eat because you aren't able to shop there often. They're really pretty trusting. No matter how quirky you tell them, they'll go ahead and give you store credit. After all, all their products are store brands!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Returning a TJ's Item*

Returning any item to Trader Joe's is a snap,
as several folks, CG and others, have mentioned...
All you need is the empty container, wrapper, what have you and your receipt.  
Even if you don't have your receipt, in most cases the
store will give you a in-store credit if not cash back, 
or back on to your charge card.
And there's no time limits either!
Don't feel that you need to make a special trip back to the store.
I keep the aforementioned empty container in the car and then next time I go by there, I stop in (and then of course 9 out of 10 times I buy more stuff).
I've done this numerous times to different locations in fact.
In Virginia, In North Carolina, In Southern Arizona and now in 
Northern Arizona. 
No problem-o.


----------



## msmofet

I just tried the Baconesque popcorn. It's white cheddar and bacon like flavor. It's a smoke flavor that tastes like bacon but isn't. It tastes fantastic! I couldn't believe there was no actual bacon on it. YUMMY! I will get another bag soon.

Article | Trader Joe's


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I just tried the Baconesque popcorn. It's white cheddar and bacon like flavor. It's a smoke flavor that tastes like bacon but isn't. It tastes fantastic! I couldn't believe there was no actual bacon on it. YUMMY! I will get another bag soon.
> 
> Article | Trader Joe's



I'm drooling MsM!! 

At 11g of carbs for two cups, I'm definitely picking it up for a treat!! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I'm drooling MsM!!
> 
> At 11g of carbs for two cups, I'm definitely picking it up for a treat!! Thanks for the tip.



You're welcome Kay. 
I also pickup up vanilla soy milk which tastes great. 
Also blackstrap molasses which is loaded with vitamins and minerals. Two tablespoons a day has so many health benefits including a low glycemic index so it's a good sweetener for diabetics. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## msmofet

Ok went to TJ's and found the blue cheese and roasted pecan dip. A lady was next to me and asked how it tasted. I said I never tried it yet but someone had recommended it. We were next to the free sample/coffee stand so I asked the person working there if we could try it. He said of course with a huge genuine smile. He gave us both a sample and it was fantastic!! I picked up some steak at the regular market. So dinner will be steak and a baked potato both with the dip and a baby spinach and baby rocket salad (dressed with TJ cranberry, walnut and Gorgonzola dressing also "new to me").


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmmm....bleu cheese and roasted pecan dip...oh, that sounds so good!  Another item to add to my TJ's list.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> Ok went to TJ's and found the blue cheese and roasted pecan dip. A lady was next to me and asked how it tasted. I said I never tried it yet but someone had recommended it. *We were next to the free sample/coffee stand so I asked the person working there if we could try it. He said of course with a huge genuine smile. He gave us both a sample and it was fantastic!!* I picked up some steak at the regular market. So dinner will be steak and a baked potato both with the dip and a baby spinach and baby rocket salad (dressed with TJ cranberry, walnut and Gorgonzola dressing also "new to me").



Their customer service never fails to make me smile. They treat their customers like my Dad used to treat his. Can you imagine getting the same response anywhere else? We know what the response would be at "Whole Foods". AKA "Whole Paycheck".  What, you want something for freeeeeeee?

I gotta get that dip MsM !!


----------



## Dawgluver

That dip sounds great, MsM!

Drat.  I made tuna salad with a can of TJ's yellowfin tuna in olive oil.  My fishyness monitor went off after I tasted it.  I can't eat it.  It's really fishy tasting.  I'll see if DH can handle it.

Our nearest TJ's is 3+ hours away, so no taking it back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> That dip sounds great, MsM!
> 
> Drat.  I made tuna salad with a can of TJ's yellowfin tuna in olive oil.  My fishyness monitor went off after I tasted it.  I can't eat it.  It's really fishy tasting.  I'll see if DH can handle it.
> 
> Our nearest TJ's is 3+ hours away, so _*no taking it back*_.



Not so Dawg, simply save that empty tuna fish can and the next trip you make, ask for a store credit towards your next shopping expedition.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MsM, I'm a thinkin' that dip would be might tasty ON that steak!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That dip sounds great, MsM!
> 
> Drat. I made tuna salad with a can of TJ's yellowfin tuna in olive oil. My fishyness monitor went off after I tasted it. I can't eat it. It's really fishy tasting. I'll see if DH can handle it.
> 
> Our nearest TJ's is 3+ hours away, so no taking it back.


 
The rocks and pool 
Is nice and cool
So juicy sweet

Our only wish 
To catch a fish
So juicy sweet


----------



## Smokeydoke

I haven't read through the entire thread but I wanted to say that TJ's milk is the best I've ever found. But I'm sure that's common knowledge. 

I also got a jar of their lemon curd last week and it was delicious. 

I'm very sad to see their Spiced Pear Cider has been discontinued. I only see their apple, which is also very delicious.


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The rocks and pool
> Is nice and cool
> So juicy sweet
> 
> Our only wish
> To catch a fish
> So juicy sweet



Was that Gollum's poem?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rodentraiser said:


> Was that Gollum's poem?


 
yesssssss


----------



## msmofet

We liked the blue cheese pecan dip. 

My hub (who hates popcorn) is addicted to the white cheddar and bacon popcorn  ! 

We didn't like the tuna either. To fishy plus we like tuna in water better. 

We didn't really like the lemon curd either. It was to sweet not tart enough.  I guess I'm biased from my homemade sweet tart lemon curd.


----------



## Kayelle

I used this in my German Stew last night, and boy was it ever good. I'll sure buy it again..

Article | Trader Joe's


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> I used this in my German Stew last night, and boy was it ever good. I'll sure buy it again..
> 
> Article | Trader Joe's



I think I may need to try this!
DH claims to dislike sauerkraut, I do like it... we'll see.
Maybe I should do so shortly so that if it's a bust downstairs, 
we can always send it up the dumb waiter to Mr & Mrs Landlord (I did that today with two products that I purchased at a megamart that we DID NOT like, thankfully, they did)


----------



## Kayelle

Put some of that kraut on top of his hotdog next time. That way you won't waste much if he hates it.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think I may need to try this!
> DH claims to dislike sauerkraut, I do like it... we'll see.
> Maybe I should do so shortly so that if it's a bust downstairs,
> we can always send it up the dumb waiter to Mr & Mrs Landlord (I did that today with two products that I purchased at a megamart that we DID NOT like, thankfully, they did)



I find that if heated, the sharp tang is tempered and less sharp. I use it all the time on hot dogs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

K and Addie!
That would work if only we ate hot dogs at home... pretty much the only time we eat dogs is at Costco (or this uber cute/fabulous dawg and burger stand here near the Grand Canyon), and even then, he HATES sauerkraut!
Went to TJ's this afternoon for my "staple" items (mostly the wine )
and I eyeballed that `kraut ... $3.99 for a so-so sized jar, hmmm.  Dunno. 
I should have looked at the shelf-life too.  If it's okey-dokey for a long time then maybe.  
Oh, did I mention that I'm the _original_ miser?  We have other names for folks like me in Hawaii, but not for public consumption ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WAIT! 

Why have I only seen this today in Trader Joe's?


[photo courtesy of TJ's Fearless Flyer]

Article | Trader Joe's

Oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice (that's OMG! in my world)

Dark Chocolate + Caramel = BLISS!

Did I say that I hid this WAY WAY WAY in the back of the cupboard where DH does not/can't/won't look `cuz he's too dang lazy to bend over and look/in places there in...
MINE ALL MINE BABY!!!
BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
Happy Halloween Candy!


----------



## Kayelle

$3.99=Kraut
$3.99=candy


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> $3.99=Kraut
> $3.99=candy



touché Kayelle touché

Happy Halloween!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> K and Addie!
> That would work if only we ate hot dogs at home... pretty much the only time we eat dogs is at Costco (or this uber cute/fabulous dawg and burger stand here near the Grand Canyon), and even then, he HATES sauerkraut!
> Went to TJ's this afternoon for my "staple" items (mostly the wine )
> and I eyeballed that `kraut ... $3.99 for a so-so sized jar, hmmm.  Dunno.
> I should have looked at the shelf-life too.  If it's okey-dokey for a long time then maybe.



Although I'm a vinegar fiend, I'm not crazy about sauerkraut by itself. I love it in this recipe, though: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/...-with-beer-mustard-and-sauerkraut-recipe.html

Sauerkraut is fermented and the acidity means it keeps for a long time.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> K and Addie!
> That would work if only we ate hot dogs at home... pretty much the only time we eat dogs is at Costco (or this uber cute/fabulous dawg and burger stand here near the Grand Canyon), and even then, he HATES sauerkraut!
> Went to TJ's this afternoon for my "staple" items (mostly the wine )
> and I eyeballed that `kraut ... $3.99 for a so-so sized jar, hmmm.  Dunno.
> I should have looked at the shelf-life too.  If it's okey-dokey for a long time then maybe.
> Oh, did I mention that I'm the _original_ miser?  We have other names for folks like me in Hawaii, but not for public consumption ...



I buy my kraut in a bag. It is locally made. It has a nice fresh taste.


----------



## Kayelle

I always drain my Kraut and reserve the juice. Then I lightly rinse it under cold water.
You can always add back some juice if you want. Sous Chef never liked Kraut before he had mine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I always drain my Kraut and reserve the juice. Then I lightly rinse it under cold water.
> You can always add back some juice if you want. Sous Chef never liked Kraut before he had mine.



If you have some extra kraut juice try making a Krautini, mix 1 part vodka with 2 parts kraut juice and serve over ice!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*You Gotta Look For This!!*



Oh my gosh!
Italian Cookies (seasonal, of course)
So because of finding these cookies, I went looking
for the nearest Italian-style bakery to us... 80-100 miles away...
I'll pay the $8 once a year


----------



## Kayelle

If you've never tried the Danish Kringle you're in for a real treat. It's something I just can't resist. Thankfully they are only occasionally available, like now. 

Danish Kringle at Trader Joes | Living Trader Joe's


----------



## Cheryl J

Sooo many wonderful sounding goodies to try!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Sooo many wonderful sounding goodies to try!



No kidding. I'm kinda glad there isn't one near me


----------



## Cheryl J

Seriously....I'd be in there ALL the time and would have to use such self control...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

SOOOOO true Cheryl, there are times when I have no control when I go into TJ's, especially at this time of the year.  The seasonal items are beyond yummy.  I buy things to give as gifts... They don't make it into the intended recipient's hands  





Found this on the sampling table at our local Trader Joe's the other day.
OH MY GOSH!!!
AMAZING!
I made crostinis with their Half Baked Mini Ciabatta and the put a schmear of chevre and topped it all with a big dollop of this Roasted Garlic and Onion Jam... OOOOOOO!! 
Next time I'm adding some *BACON*!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I too have to restrict myself and slap my own hand.  Too many tempting things.  Probably good that our nearest TJ's are 3.5 and 7 hours away.


----------



## msmofet

Trader Joe's has a new item 


$4.49 for 8.8 oz bottle doesn't seem bad. 

Here's the link Smoked Extra Virgin Olive Oil | Trader Joe's


----------



## Smokeydoke

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 25684
> 
> Found this on the sampling table at our local Trader Joe's the other day.
> OH MY GOSH!!!
> AMAZING!
> I made crostinis with their Half Baked Mini Ciabatta and the put a schmear of chevre and topped it all with a big dollop of this Roasted Garlic and Onion Jam... OOOOOOO!!
> Next time I'm adding some *BACON*!!



Crostinis! Great idea. I was wondering what I should do with my jar. I've been eating them with pita chips but they deserve something better. They're delicious.


----------



## msmofet

I did a TJ run today. 
Picked up some new to me things: 

Umami paste





And Smoked Extra Virgin Olive Oil 



http://www.traderjoes.com/digin/post/smoked-extra-virgin-olive-oil

I haven't tried them yet. 

I also picked up Baconesque popcorn and blue cheese and roasted pecan dip.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

TJ's Mini Greek Sprials
Article | Trader Joe's

MMM

spread some goat cheese and 
Roasted Garlic and Onion Jam
Article | Trader Joe's

Oops, I thought there was *BACON* in it too, nope!
Still very tasty


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh, and did I mention TJ's on brand of beer?
The "Dark" is VERY good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH was reading an article in local newspaper about Trader Joe's most popular products.  One of them was the Soft Pretzel Stick



We stopped at TJ's for some marinara and bread to go with dinner tonight, 
and these cuties were right above the ciabatta that I get.

OH MY!
I stuck them in a oven at 350⁰ for about 8 mintues, served them with some Spicy Brown Mustard, a Henry Weinhard's Root Beer for DH and a Trade José Dark Beer for moi and MAN!!!
That's a great snack!

DH: Where did you get THIS!
Me: Trader Joe's. this is that Soft Pretzel Stick you read about in the newspaper.
DH: *NO!* _Really?_ Please, get this again!!



I think next go around, I'm going to brush the tops with some water and sprinkle them with Kosher Salt and serve with a Cheese Sauce for dippin' 
YEAH BABY!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A friend of mine suggested TJ's Triple Ginger Snaps, OH MY! 
You'd better really like Ginger, we do, they're super!



I've been buying these snacks for awhile now, lovely with a glass of
Three Buck Chuck    They have a hint of Cayenne Pepper in them



My chef-y friend told me about the Meyer Lemon cookies, MMM!



As I was headed towards the check out, I spied these chocolate animal crackers and knew that DH would love these...
It was a snacky type of trip, HA!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> DH was reading an article in local newspaper about Trader Joe's most popular products.  One of them was the Soft Pretzel Stick
> 
> View attachment 26090
> 
> We stopped at TJ's for some marinara and bread to go with dinner tonight,
> and these cuties were right above the ciabatta that I get.
> 
> OH MY!
> I stuck them in a oven at 350⁰ for about 8 mintues, served them with some Spicy Brown Mustard, a Henry Weinhard's Root Beer for DH and a Trade José Dark Beer for moi and MAN!!!
> That's a great snack!
> 
> DH: Where did you get THIS!
> Me: Trader Joe's. this is that Soft Pretzel Stick you read about in the newspaper.
> DH: *NO!* _Really?_ Please, get this again!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think next go around, I'm going to brush the tops with some water and sprinkle them with Kosher Salt and serve with a Cheese Sauce for dippin'
> YEAH BABY!!



Lunch today ...



TJ's Soft Pretzel Stick as a Ham and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks good, kgirl.  I also LOVE TJ's Meyer Lemon Cookies, and their gingersnaps are to die for. YUM!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26277
> 
> A friend of mine suggested TJ's Triple Ginger Snaps, OH MY!
> You'd better really like Ginger, we do, they're super!
> 
> View attachment 26278
> 
> I've been buying these snacks for awhile now, lovely with a glass of
> Three Buck Chuck    They have a hint of Cayenne Pepper in them
> 
> View attachment 26279
> 
> My chef-y friend told me about the Meyer Lemon cookies, MMM!
> 
> View attachment 26280
> 
> As I was headed towards the check out, I spied these chocolate animal crackers and knew that DH would love these...
> It was a snacky type of trip, HA!



The next time I make sauerbraten I'll get the TJ gingersnaps for the gravy. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Our Trader Joe's has two "tasting stations" in the store.
One features one or even three different items to go together,
ie served as a meal, 
and the other "bar" has different cheeses and wines.
On my last visit, they had a Rose and this cheese:
Article | Trader Joe's
YUM! 
Happy Hour Pupus this late afternoon/early evening is Pesto Gouda,
Sea Salt Pita Bites and a glass (or three) of Three Buck Chuck Sauvignon Blanc.
DH said, "EWWW! Green cheese, are you crazy?"
He scurried away as fast as he could from the kitchen  
More for me


----------



## Cooking Goddess

TWO sample areas, *K-Girl*? One with cheese and wine? I SO am in the wrong part of the country. MA has sixteen TJ's, most of them nearer to Boston than we live. The state allows the entire chain to have only three liquor licenses for selling beer and wine. Let's just say the two stores that are located in "The Wilderness" (pretty much anywhere outside of I-495) do not sell beer or wine.

At least Wegmans has been smart when they move in. They tell the city/town "No Wegmans For You" if they can't get a liquor license.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

YEP!
Two sample stations at TJ's here in the middle of the desert *CG*!
We've got a lovely guest suite...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Guest Suite? Hmmm, wonder if it's time for a trip to the west...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was going to get TJ's individual sized Brie, you know the one that's in little tubes and packaged together in oh, I'd say may 10-12 chubs... well at the wine & cheese sampling counter they were featuring this cheese.
Irish Porter Cheddar 
Very tasty indeed!
It has a nice smokiness about it, that dark beers have.
So my evening glass (or three) of Three Buck Chuck is being accompanied by this lovely cheese and TJ's Sea Salt Pita Bite Crackers.
I'll think about dinner later...


----------



## Just Cooking

I'm a bit late to this TJ thread..

TJ's has become a favorite store for us... I am slowly working my way through their products.. There is usually a TJ item included in every meal we have...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Went to TJ's yesterday to pick some wine, and ya know I can't just buy one thing there! 






OH MY!
I found these on the end cap and I had never seen them before, I'm guessing they're new.


----------



## Just Cooking

I haven't seen that packaging but... Jeannie found these Chocolate Chip Dunkers a week ago.. We love them...

*Not my photos for the Dunkers.. Grabbed from web...


----------



## Just Cooking

OOPS... forgot the packaging..


----------



## Andy M.

I tried a lamb vindaloo frozen dinner recently.  It was good but not as hot as I expected.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> OOPS... forgot the packaging..


Those cookies are pure evil. Delicious evil. We bought a tub of them from our local TJ's to take with us to OH, since the nearest TJ from our daughter's place is 60 miles away. Sad to say, that tub never "arrived alive". We got smart - the next time we took some with us the sealed tub rode in the trunk the entire way.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those cookies are pure evil. Delicious evil. We bought a tub of them from our local TJ's to take with us to OH, since the nearest TJ from our daughter's place is 60 miles away. Sad to say, that tub never "arrived alive". We got smart - the next time we took some with us the sealed tub rode in the trunk the entire way.


Too funny... I'm ashamed to say how little time it took us to destroy the first tub we bought... Now we keep a close eye on each other...


----------



## msmofet

These are the dunkers we love.


----------



## Just Cooking

msmofet said:


> These are the dunkers we love.
> 
> View attachment 26621




Oh geeze... I'm not showing this to Jeannie...


----------



## msmofet

Just Cooking said:


> Oh geeze... I'm not showing this to Jeannie...


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Oh geeze... I'm not showing this to Jeannie...



Yooo Hooo! Oh Jeannie, come see what your other half is trying to hide from you. YUM YUM! 
I am such a trouble maker!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Guest Suite? Hmmm, wonder if it's time for a trip to the west...



Why not. You two travel a couple of times a year. and the kids are big enough to get by on their own. Go for it! And stock up on TJ's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, we don't go to Ohio to "travel". We go to SEE OUR KIDS. As far as we're concerned, it's the very best kind of vacation, period.  Besides, our son went to Arizona State University for three years. We've spent time in the Phoenix area, Sedona, the Grand Canyon... It would be nice to meet up with *K-Girl* and Mr. Whiney! (Sorry, *K-Girl*, couldn't resist)

Also, we don't have to drive 60 miles to TJs when we're staying at our daughter's to stock up. We have one about 25 miles from where we live right now.


----------



## rodentraiser

I love the Trader Joe's butter - but I noticed yesterday they raised the price 20¢. I was getting it at $2.99 and that was the same price I could find on other brands when they were on sale. But now TJ's butter is $3.19, so I passed it by this month.


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> I love the Trader Joe's butter - but I noticed yesterday they raised the price 20¢. I was getting it at $2.99 and that was the same price I could find on other brands when they were on sale. But now TJ's butter is $3.19, so I passed it by this month.




Yes, TJ's butter has gone to $3.19 here too..but.. I checked the chains here and they also increased their butter prices so, TJ's remains best price in my small corner of the world..


----------



## rodentraiser

I was lucky then. Another store here had it on sale for $2.99/lb, so I bought 4 pounds.


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> I was lucky then. Another store here had it on sale for $2.99/lb, so I bought 4 pounds.




Well done... Perhaps Lucky or Safeway will have butter on sale this weekend.. I'll do the same...


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> Yooo Hooo! Oh Jeannie, come see what your other half is trying to hide from you. YUM YUM!
> I am such a trouble maker!





Hey Addie!!!!... Guess what I bought for Jeannie @ Trader Joe's this morning....


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Hey Addie!!!!... Guess what I bought for Jeannie @ Trader Joe's this morning....



What a nice husband you are. No wonder she loves you so much!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Trader Joe's Trader Potato Tots, 
transformed into Disco Tots, 
delicious!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26828
> 
> Trader Joe's Trader Potato Tots,
> transformed into Disco Tots,
> delicious!!




Interesting... Just yesterday I came across a recipe for a tater tot casserole.. Made me think of TJ's tots which I have seen in the store but never picked up.. Now I have 2 reasons to do so...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Interesting... Just yesterday I came across a recipe for a tater tot casserole.. Made me think of TJ's tots which I have seen in the store but never picked up.. Now I have 2 reasons to do so...
> 
> Ross




Ross, these are pretty good Tots, I mean Ore-Ida holds the trade mark on Tater Tots, but these are good and I just rather give my money to a non-global-conglomerate type company ::shrug:: ya know?

Oh heh, and when you make your tot casserole Ross, can you prompt me, I was thinkin' along the same lines or even Utah's Funeral Potatoes ... never had them but they sure sound good


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ross, these are pretty good Tots, I mean Ore-Ida holds the trade mark on Tater Tots, but these are good and I just rather give my money to a non-global-conglomerate type company ::shrug:: ya know?
> 
> Oh heh, and when you make your tot casserole Ross, can you prompt me, I was thinkin' along the same lines or even Utah's Funeral Potatoes ... never had them but they sure sound good




I do about 65% of my grocery shopping at TJ's.. I have found, for me personally, that TJ's offers many products which are as good, if not better than the big boys... The Tots are one of the few potato products I haven't tried.. Keep in mind that Jeannie and I eat more simple (frozen) dishes than when we were younger..

I've never been big on casseroles but, I will try this one when I get home from Missouri..
Tater tot casserole recipe
She has one of my go to blogs for desserts for two..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW Ross! That recipe sounds fab!  
Unfortunately though, not DH's cup of tea.

My younger sister has lived on the "mainland" much longer than I have and would always tell me about this fantastic place that she liked to shop at, 
Trader Joe's.  Most of her b-day/Christmas presents from myself were TJ Gift Cards.
When we first moved here, there was a TJ's about 15 miles away from us, but I thought it was a Fancy-Pants kinda store, not a regular market, I refused to go.  Then she came to visit with us in the middle of the desert and asked me if I would take her there so she could get something or another, sure.  
BOY! Did she school me, I'll tell you!
Now, there are only a handful stores that I shop at, but for certain things.
At Trader Joe's I get:
wine
beer
snack/hors d'oeuvre items (far too many to list)
cheeses (the good stuff)
olives
vinegars
tea
freezer items (again far too many to list)
some veggies

The rest of my shopping is divvied up between:
Walmart (paper goods/cleaning products/sandwich bread/milk/eggs/pantry staples)
Sprouts (fruits and vegetables)
Costco (meats/yogurt/butter/K-cups/bottled water)
and just a handful of items at Fry's (aka Kroegers)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> ...I've never been big on casseroles but, I will try this one when I get home from Missouri..
> Tater tot casserole recipe...


Himself just might swoon into a puddle of happiness if I made this for supper. I'll have to see if I can use it as a bribe to get something done around this place.  So many jobs, so little interest.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Something else I like about Trader Joe's is their Fearless Flyer.

I just got my May 2017 issue and the featured article is about Charles Shaw Wines.
Did you know that this their 15th anniversary?
WOW!

Love me my Three Buck Chuck!


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Something else I like about Trader Joe's is their Fearless Flyer.
> 
> I just got my May 2017 issue and the featured article is about Charles Shaw Wines.
> Did you know that this their 15th anniversary?
> WOW!
> 
> Love me my Three Buck Chuck!



Can't get TJ's liquor in NJ.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I needed to replenish our pantry after being
away from about a week.

... and found a coupla new things ...



Key Lime Tea Cookies, very tasty with a cuppa coffee



Emmentaler Cheese 
(they rest of our snack plate isn't new to us)
they had this on the sample table along with three different wines.
I thought that it tastes like a cross between a nice Swiss and Parm actually.
DH likes it, so I'm thinking that I'm going to try this on my version of 
Copy-cat Sizzler's Malibu Chicken that I make from time to time

[file photo]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Copy-cat Sizzler's Malibu Chicken" - French dressing and Swiss Cheese.  That's how it's made.  Nothing special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, I use Emmentaler cheese as a substitute for the pricier Gruyere for French Onion soup. Good stuff. 

Folks, if you have a tub of TJ's Matcha Green Tea Ice Cream, put the spoon down! *There is a recall* on the product due to possible metal particles in the ice cream.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We don't have a local Trader Joe's - do they do any online ordering or anything like that?


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> We don't have a local Trader Joe's - do they do any online ordering or anything like that?


  Unfortunately no... You can get many TJ's products @ Amazon, but you pay more.. The joy of TJ's is shopping there, to me anyway..

I missed them in the part of Missouri I lived in for 6 years..

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

cjmmytunes said:


> We don't have a local Trader Joe's - do they do any online ordering or anything like that?




I've read that Aldi's is a sister company, and carries some of their products.  Our nearest TJ's is 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Ross, I just got Amazon Prime, so I think I will have to check it out to see if anything I want to try is listed on there.

Dawg, we don't have an Aldi's either - at least not yet.  Rumors going around that we might get one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

These looked so very cool, but in the end, meh, I could take them or leave them.  I mean three Lemons for $3 is pretty steep for two glasses of Lemonade.


----------



## Saul

They have a lot of cookies I like, such as Jo-Jos and those chocolate cat cookies.  I also like a lot of their cheap wines (I am awful, I know) and some of their vegan options are really good.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 27095
> 
> View attachment 27096
> 
> View attachment 27097
> 
> These looked so very cool, but in the end, meh, I could take them or leave them.  I mean three Lemons for $3 is pretty steep for two glasses of Lemonade.



WOW these really caught my eye, living here in the "lemon capital of the world" and I've never heard of them. I adore my Meyer lemon tree but these darlings are really pretty!

On another TJ subject, I mentioned to Andy how much we like their frozen *shrimp toasts *in the appetizer section. They are so tasty done in the toaster oven, and perfect to serve along with an Asian dinner.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> WOW these really caught my eye, living here in the "lemon capital of the world" and I've never heard of them. I adore my Meyer lemon tree but these darlings are really pretty!
> 
> On another TJ subject, I mentioned to Andy how much we like their frozen *shrimp toasts *in the appetizer section. They are so tasty done in the toaster oven, and perfect to serve along with an Asian dinner.



I'd never heard of Shrimp Toast, I had to look that up.
We would go to Dim Sum Houses alot in Honolulu but never saw that there.
Where I worked downtown, there is this Dim Sum Shop and whenever I worked overtime on Saturdays, I'd bring home a huge takeout container filled with different sorts... miss that place!


----------



## Just Cooking

A neighbor gave us a handful of Trader Joe's Dark Coffee Squares..
https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/3530

I'd not have picked these up as I'm not big on coffee flavored products but, we like them... 

Not as "Always on hand" like but, "Once in a while" like

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

I'll have to look for those Ross, as I really like coffee treats. I particularly like their Chocolate Kona Coffee Truffles.
https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/1547


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I'll have to look for those Ross, as I really like coffee treats. I particularly like their Chocolate Kona Coffee Truffles.
> https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/1547



Have you tried their coffee ice cream? It will ruin you for ever.

https://www.traderjoes.com/digin/post/coffee-bean-blast-ice-cream-2


----------



## Dawgluver

You had to mention coffee ice cream...sigh...I could live on it!


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> You had to mention coffee ice cream...sigh...I could live on it!



Me also. Trader Joe's will ruin you for any other brand. It has such a rich coffee flavor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Have we talked about TJ's Classic British Muffins yet?

I picked up a package the other day and we both agreed, 
we'll never have they other mass market English Muffins again!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This is THE BEST Margarita ready to drink mix I have ever had, 
PERIOD!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

ZOWEY!
That's real tasty!
Well, anything with whipped cream on top makes me happy


----------



## msmofet

Just used this tonight and it was wonderful. It made a great salad.



*Ms. Mofet's Farro Salad*


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> Have you tried their coffee ice cream? It will ruin you for ever.
> 
> https://www.traderjoes.com/digin/post/coffee-bean-blast-ice-cream-2
> 
> View attachment 27273





Dawgluver said:


> You had to mention coffee ice cream...sigh...I could live on it!



Alright you two!! I'm ruined for sure now. That TJ coffee ice cream is the best *EVER!!*


----------



## Smokeydoke

Yays: Winter Wassail (best way to describe it is spicy fruit punch), Pfeffernusse cookies, Stroopwaffles, Chocolate Gingerbread cookies and I adore the 10 minute farro (unfortunately, I haven't seen it lately). 

Getting ready for my yearly Christmas Cookie binge!


----------



## msmofet

I haven't been there for awhile but wanted to pick some 10 minute farro up. Did they discontinue it?


----------



## Smokeydoke

msmofet said:


> I haven't been there for awhile but wanted to pick some 10 minute farro up. Did they discontinue it?



I hope not, but I didn't see it last time. I'm going in a few minutes, I'll report back.


----------



## msmofet

Smokeydoke said:


> I hope not, but I didn't see it last time. I'm going in a few minutes, I'll report back.


 Thank you. Anxiously awaiting your report.


----------



## Smokeydoke

msmofet said:


> Thank you. Anxiously awaiting your report.



They were there today, yay! Right next to the 10 min barley, they must've been out last time.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Here's my haul from today:


10 min Farro - I always get this, cheapest Farro I've found anywhere

Mini Dark Chocolate Mint Stars - these are a holiday must for me and the sole reason I went to TJ today. 

Danish  Kringle - wow, why didn't I buy this earlier? I've seen it every year  and just walked by. YAY! 

Ultra Hand Moisturizing Hand Cream - I'm excited to try it, I  was excited it was only $8, but I realized it's only 3 oz. But that's  ok if it's great hand cream.

TJ Salami - I have a salami addiction and this was only $4. 

Basil   - just because, I need basil. I'm a little upset they sold me basil  that's 2 days old (or 2 days expired), I might go back and get a refund.  Nay.

Vegetable Radiatore - because I needed some, no other reason. And it was cheap. 

I noticed they don't have bags of Pfeffernusse this year, has anyone seen them?


----------



## Kayelle

> *Danish  Kringle - wow, why didn't I buy this earlier? I've seen it every year  and just walked by. YAY! *


Those *Kringles* are the best things *EVER. *


----------



## Smokeydoke

Kayelle said:


> Those *Kringles* are the best things *EVER. *



Yes! I'm trying not to eat the entire thing by myself. It's hard.


----------



## Kayelle

SD, I also walked right by those flat packages of Kringles for the longest time, and then finally brought one home. What a mistake for the waistline that was, as it's everything I can do to walk past them weekly when they're there. I've never tasted a better pastry, bar none.


----------



## Cheryl J

I had NO idea that Kringles were available at TJ's!! Shows how much I get out of town to the nearest TJ's. 

I agree that they are *TO DIE FOR*. A dear friend gives me one yearly for Christmas.  Last year it was one of their Cherry/Cream Cheese Kringles. Pretty sure it had sliced almonds in it, too. OMGosh....

Here's their website:
https://store.ohdanishbakery.com/oh...rce=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=bing+cpc


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I had NO idea that Kringles were available at TJ's!! Shows how much I get out of town to the nearest TJ's.
> 
> I agree that they are *TO DIE FOR*. A dear friend gives me one yearly for Christmas.  Last year it was one of their Cherry/Cream Cheese Kringles. Pretty sure it had sliced almonds in it, too. OMGosh....
> 
> Here's their website:
> https://store.ohdanishbakery.com/oh...rce=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=bing+cpc



Zowers Cheryl!! That's some friend as they are so expensive to order.
Right now, TJ's has the almond paste filling for around $9 as I recall, and around other holidays there are more choices like pumpkin for TG and berry for Easter.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Zowers Cheryl!! That's some friend as they are *so expensive to order.*
> Right now, TJ's has the almond paste filling for around $9 as I recall, and around other holidays there are more choices like pumpkin for TG and berry for Easter.


 
That's Jennifer for ya...she orders several every year for family and besties. 

I think I would love the almost paste filling ones...I'll have to check with my daughter and see if she can pick one up for me on her way here for Christmas.


----------



## Just Cooking

Picked up a TJ's Almond Kringle today for $7.99..

That will be (well some of it, its big) our dessert tonight...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I took Mom to TJ's the other day to pick up some wine 
and I was telling her about y'all talking about their Kringle.
My Mother is of Danish descent and is from a very small 
mostly Danish-Immigrant population and knows her Kringle, 
for sure!
We bought one and she LOVED IT!!
Her life-long friend sends us each a Kringle from a bakery
that one of their High School friends owns and I gotta
tell ya, Trader Joe's is far superior!!



I really should go back and buy a coupla more to
put into the deep freeze for later in the year as
well as take one back to Mom's friend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Run, *K-Girl*, and get those while you can. After reading all of the comments about those things, we decided to do a 30-mile end-around route to TJ's so that we could experience one ourselves. Sadly, the crew member we spoke with said that they were out and, in fact, they were told to not order them until the next season's offering comes around.  Guess I get to enjoy them vicariously through all of your posts. Fewer calories that way.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Run, *K-Girl*, and get those while you can. After reading all of the comments about those things, we decided to do a 30-mile end-around route to TJ's so that we could experience one ourselves. Sadly, the crew member we spoke with said that they were out and, in fact, they were told to not order them until the next season's offering comes around.  Guess I get to enjoy them vicariously through all of your posts. Fewer calories that way.




Funny, we finished off our Kringle this morning and Mom said she'd like to get more, but when she gets home.  I reminded her that they are seasonal, but you can order them on line ... 

for $20.99 + s&h !!! 
WHAT?!!

And here I was thinking that $7.99 at TJ's was steep ...


----------



## Kayelle

Just got back from TJ's and I got two of the four Kringles left. I would have bought all four of them but I didn't want to be a Christmas Grinch.
I thought of you, *CG* and sorry you missed getting one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Just got back from TJ's and I got two of the four Kringles left. *I would have bought all four of them but I didn't want to be a Christmas Grinch.*
> I thought of you, *CG* and sorry you missed getting one.



Aw!  You're so nice Kayelle!
Many a time I have gone into a store and found what I was looking for, seeing say just a few left.  Not wanting the next person to be left without, I've always left behind at least one.
... and I'm off to Trader Joe's tomorrow!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I read alot about this product on various food blogs ...





... DE~LI~CIOUS!!


----------



## msmofet

I did a TJ run today. MAN was it CRAZY! It took me 20 minutes to get a parking spot (handicap spot). I had hub come with me because it was raining and I knew the little mall would be a mob. I needed EVOO and some cheese. They had about 20 almond kringles but hub didn't want to pick one up. I guess I'll have to wait till next year and shop without him. PLUS they still had eggnog. I got a bag of mini brie (last one), 2 wedges of blue cheese, eggnog, brioche toasts and EVOO. 20 minutes to park, 5 minutes to shop and check out! CRAZY!!


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I did a TJ run today. MAN was it CRAZY! It took me 20 minutes to get a parking spot (handicap spot). I had hub come with me because it was raining and I knew the little mall would be a mob. I needed EVOO and some cheese. *They had about 20 almond kringles but hub didn't want to pick one up. I guess I'll have to wait till next year and shop without him. *PLUS they still had eggnog. I got a bag of mini brie (last one), 2 wedges of blue cheese, eggnog, brioche toasts and EVOO. 20 minutes to park, 5 minutes to shop and check out! CRAZY!!



Whaaaaaaat? Has he ever tasted one? He doesn't like them? I'm confused.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> I did a TJ run today. MAN was it CRAZY! It took me 20 minutes to get a parking spot (handicap spot). I had hub come with me because it was raining and I knew the little mall would be a mob. I needed EVOO and some cheese. *They had about 20 almond kringles but hub didn't want to pick one up.* I guess I'll have to wait till next year and shop without him. PLUS they still had eggnog. I got a bag of mini brie (last one), 2 wedges of blue cheese, eggnog, brioche toasts and EVOO. 20 minutes to park, 5 minutes to shop and check out! CRAZY!!



I'd be going back without him and buy two !!!
In fact Mom and I went out and about today and I FORGOT to go back to TJ's for more Kringles for the deep freeze!!
Maybe I'll brave if tomorrow


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Picked up this new product a coupla weeks ago and we had 
these mini Turkey Pot Pies with a salad for lunch the other day.
They really are quite good, but I miss the Chicken version
that was discontinued.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GOSH!
Have you tried these?
They are so good!!!
Nice and soft and chewy, not to gummy
or hard or, well y'know ... stick to your teeth
our pull what's left of your fillings outta ya head!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Look What I Found!*

_*Look What I Found!*_



Raspberry Kringle at out local Trader Joe's

I was so excite, even DH was!

But I gotta tell you guys, we didn't really care all that much for the Raspberry.  It was more like a fancy Pop Tart.    The filling was overly sweet and gummy-jammy, not to our liking --- but that's just our opinion, which can vary from person to person.


----------



## Kayelle

Dang, they didn't have them at my store on Wed. 
Raspberry isn't my favorite either Kgirl. I don't think the Almond Paste can be beat, Well, the Pecan runs a close second.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Funny
Normally, DH doesn't really get to "talkative" about food... it's in front of him, he eats it, that's it 

But this morning I heated half of this up for breakfast and I couldn't believe ...
"I don't really like this kringle (he KNEW it was a KRINGLE!!), I liked the nut one better."

I had to agree, Pecan wins over all, so far, but there's still more flavors to try


----------



## msmofet

I went to TJ's the other day and they had a lot of raspberry kringle but I didn't buy one. I still haven't tried kringle. Next time.

I did pick this up. 



I liked it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> I went to TJ's the other day and they had a lot of raspberry kringle but I didn't buy one. I still haven't tried kringle. Next time.
> 
> I did pick this up.
> 
> View attachment 30216
> 
> I liked it.



Ooh, I'm looking for that next time MsM, and funny you mentioned the kringle, I took a quick run through when we got back and I found Pecan Kringle again!!!
DH was very happy...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're doing a TJ's run tomorrow, I think. I NEED capers - theirs are great and cheaper than any locally. We've yet to have a Kringle. I hope our local TJ's has them in stock. Almond or pecan, please.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're doing a TJ's run tomorrow, I think. I NEED capers - theirs are great and cheaper than any locally. We've yet to have a Kringle. I hope our local TJ's has them in stock. Almond or pecan, please.



CG, I hope that I've caught you before you and himself head out... sometimes you can find the Kringles in TJ's freezer case, as well as next to the baked goods


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the hint, K-Girl, but I always just ask one of the helpful crew. 

Got my capers - three jars of them! A few other favorites. And a bag of dill pickle pop corn. Good enough to finish it all, but not a repeat purchase. Today's haul:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh yeah, and they had one last one of these:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*My chocolate-covered almonds didn't come with a diamond ring.  :-(*

The groom-to-be sure put a lot of work and thought into making his girl's engagement event special. I hope this makes you smile. 

*Couple's Trader Joe's engagement will make you smile*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was wonderful, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sweet....  
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

OK, it's official. I've now tasted the *best bottled barbecue sauce* I've ever tasted in my long life. I've never been a real fan of tomato based sauces, and this is not that. It's just perfect for my tastes and I highly recommend it. Yesterday I used it on my rare sliced tri tip sandwich with pickled red onions and it was killer!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> OK, it's official. I've now tasted the *best bottled barbecue sauce* I've ever tasted in my long life. I've never been a real fan of tomato based sauces, and this is not that. It's just perfect for my tastes and I highly recommend it. Yesterday I used it on my rare sliced tri tip sandwich with pickled red onions and it was killer!!


 I'll see if Aldi has that here...  I miss TJ's...


Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> I'll see if Aldi has that here...  I miss TJ's...
> 
> 
> Ross


  Interesting... A search tells me that this sauce is very popular in the south.. Apparently there are many recipes and brand bottles of this sauce available..  
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Interesting... A search tells me that this sauce is very popular in the south.. Apparently there are many recipes and brand bottles of this sauce available..
> Ross




That's what I understand too Ross. I once followed a recipe for Carolina Gold barbecue sauce and it paled in comparison to the one from TJ's. Hopefully you'll be able to find a brand there as tasty as TJ's.


----------



## msmofet

I tried TJ Cambozola recently. It was good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yum, Cambozola with pears....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Look what I got, look what I got!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hmm, almond, eh? Enjoy, *K-Girl*. I know you will. 

We've had only the raspberry one, once. I wasn't the least bit impressed. Himself raved about it...at least the first quarter of it. I had cut it into four quarters and froze three so that he could work through them in spurts. By the time it was all gone, he said "no more". For the money, I can think of so many other other breakfast/dessert goodies we'd rather have.


----------



## Kayelle

I got one too *Kirl!! *The almond is my very favorite, and second place is the pecan.
*CG,* I got the raspberry one once, and I was not at all impressed. I think Kgirl said the same.
You really should try the almond. There's something so yummy about that almond paste inside.


----------



## msmofet

My TJ’s have Kringle often. They had the almond last week. I still haven’t tried it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Yes K-L, you're right!
The last Kringle that I got at Trader Joe's was the Raspberry ---
WAY too sweet --- not good at all!  Ah, but we ate the entire thing 
I also agree that the Almond is good, like a very nice marzipan, but second place for us ---  Pecan is our #1 Kringle flavor. 

Yesterday, when I went to pick up the Kringle and put it in my cart, I noticed the price, why I've never done so before, who knows, BUT, it was $7.99USD + tax --- I thought to myself, boy that's a bit spendy, maybe this will be the last time I buy one --- NOPE!!
Have you been to their website?
https://www.ohdanishbakery.com/about-us
$20.99 + s&h --- 
You can entire to win a Kringle of your choice, once a week 
(that is through Oct)


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, I've been to the website....*$30.00 when shipping is added!! 
*

*$8.00 is a real bargian at TJ's
*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a deal only if you like it, *Kayelle*. If we see the almond one when we go (remember, it's 25 miles to TJ and we go maybe once every 3 or 4 months), we might try it. My issue with it mostly is all of that sweet icing across the top. Meh, not a fan. Give me naked bakery almost every time.


----------



## Kayelle

We eat very few sweets at all CG but the Kringle is a real treat we enjoy. If you don't like it, you don't like it. Sokay with me.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's a deal only if you like it, *Kayelle*. If we see the almond one when we go (remember, it's 25 miles to TJ and we go maybe once every 3 or 4 months), we might try it. My issue with it mostly is all of that sweet icing across the top. Meh, not a fan. *Give me naked bakery* almost every time.



Yup! A single cake, plain old fashion doughnut does it for me. Plain slice of cake without any frostings. I don't even bother to stop in that department. 

One time many years ago, I was in a bakery with a friend. I was browsing and when I started to look at all the decorated foods in the showcases, I got a bad case of the dry heaves. I had to go outside and wait for my friend.


----------



## Smokeydoke

It's Pumpkin Spice Season at my TJ's. Pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

For our New Year's dinner, I like to make a Rib Roast.
The past few years I have ordered ahead from Sprouts, 
but this year when I called to our local store, THREE weeks 
before Christmas, I was told that they were sold out and
were NOT getting any more.
WHAT? 
I sent an email to the Corp. office and all I got
was "... we'll pass your comment on to that store..."


Long story, longer 

I remembered seeing something at Trader Joe's 
that I was actually going to make from scratch, 
(I saw a clip on YouTube from ATK and printed out the recipe)
but why spent two days making one dish when it's ready for me to pop into the oven

Porchetta







I found it at TJ's in the cold case
DELICIOUS!!!
The smallest roast I could find was 2 1/2 pounds, so I have plenty leftover in the freezer.
I threw away the recipe from ATK


----------



## CraigC

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> For our New Year's dinner, I like to make a Rib Roast.
> The past few years I have ordered ahead from Sprouts,
> but this year when I called to our local store, THREE weeks
> before Christmas, I was told that they were sold out and
> were NOT getting any more.
> WHAT?
> I sent an email to the Corp. office and all I got
> was "... we'll pass your comment on to that store..."
> 
> 
> Long story, longer
> 
> I remembered seeing something at Trader Joe's
> that I was actually going to make from scratch,
> (I saw a clip on YouTube from ATK and printed out the recipe)
> but why spent two days making one dish when it's ready for me to pop into the oven
> 
> Porchetta
> 
> View attachment 33120
> 
> View attachment 33121
> 
> View attachment 33122
> 
> *I found it at TJ's in the cold case*
> DELICIOUS!!!
> The smallest roast I could find was 2 1/2 pounds, so I have plenty leftover in the freezer.
> I threw away the recipe from ATK



That isn't like any porchetta I've ever had which is a pork loin or tenderloin wrapped in pork belly with a "pesto".


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> That isn't like any porchetta I've ever had which is a pork loin or tenderloin wrapped in pork belly with a "pesto".


https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/4535

It looks and sounds like the one Chef Anne Burrell makes. She studied in Italy. The only difference is that Trader Joe's uses bacon instead of pork belly - which is made from pork belly, of course. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/porchetta-with-roasted-fingerlings-recipe-1949126


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

True dat Craig!
But ya know, it was just so dang easy!
I was planning on making ATK's version, similar to TJ's,
but I just didn't have the passion to do it.
And we all know that if you're not feelin' the love, 
it ain't gonna come out as good as it should.
It really was quite good.
I think next week we'll defrost a chunk and make sandwiches
with some soup for supper... A Hard Roll, some Hot Cherry Peppers,


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone tried this product yet?

https://www.thekitchn.com/trader-jo...XdZEE-n6MMvtDd_AqjRoDOGSufxiQicqTE1UHm0WuETbM


----------



## msmofet

After reading that review (I wonder how old is this review is) I will be looking for the Mushroom and company seasoning. I will also pick up some of the bagel seasoning (I've seen it but haven't tried yet).

I think the mushroom seasoning would be great in meatloaf, beef pot roast/stew and cream of mushroom soup to name a few.

I think the bagel seasoning would probably be a great salad topper.

Thanks for the heads up Kgrl.


----------



## Kayelle

My next visit will have the mushroom seasoning and the bagel topping in my cart.


They have discontinued my favorite salad topping in little packets, and the bagel topping should work if I add some sliced almonds to the mix.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> My next visit will have the mushroom seasoning and the bagel topping in my cart.
> 
> 
> They have discontinued my favorite salad topping in little packets, and the bagel topping should work if I add some sliced almonds to the mix.



Gals, could you let me (and everyone else) know what you think of both the EveryThing Bagel Topping as well as this Mushroom Seasoning?
I curious ...


----------



## taxlady

Just curious Kgirl, is there a Trader Joe's near you?


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Just curious Kgirl, is there a Trader Joe's near you?



My aunt lived in the Tucson area and she shopped TJ often.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> My aunt lived in the Tucson area and she shopped TJ often.


K'girl moved to northern Arizona a couple of years ago - close to the Grand Canyon, somewhere near Flagstaff, I think.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Gals, could you let me (and everyone else) know what you think of both the *EveryThing Bagel Topping *as well as this Mushroom Seasoning?
> I curious ...




Kgirl, I see now that salt is second on the list for this product. That's disappointing.  I have plenty of salty spice blends and don't want another, especially on an already salty salad with dressing. I think I'll just put together my own combo and make it custom.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> Just curious Kgirl, is there a Trader Joe's near you?



Yes, yes we do taxy... it's about 10 miles or so from our new home




msmofet said:


> My aunt lived in the Tucson area and she shopped TJ often.



Right MsM, when we lived in Southern AZ the TJ's was maybe 20 miles or more I'd say, but ya know, living on the Mainland, in the Western portion of the USA, we've found that everything is far away, unless you live smack-dab in the middle of a large city, which we have yet to do here on the Mainland.




Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I see now that salt is second on the list for this product. That's disappointing.  I have plenty of salty spice blends and don't want another, especially on an already salty salad with dressing. I think I'll just put together my own combo and make it custom.



Ooh, that may not be such a good product for our house either than... we avoid too much salt.




GotGarlic said:


> K'girl moved to northern Arizona a couple of years ago - close to the Grand Canyon, somewhere near Flagstaff, I think.



And GG, yes, we did move to Northern AZ; wow, May makes 3 years we've been here.  But no, not near Flagstaff though, we didn't care for that place.  Mister&Missus Dear Friend's lived there and we visited several times, but just didn't care for it much.  We wanted "Small Town USA" instead.

Also, yes, we are not far from the Grand Canyon.  We were going to take a day trip up there today, but what with all the hullabaloo with Government Shut Downs, we decided to stay home and I'm making fresh Bread


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And GG, yes, we did move to Northern AZ; wow, May makes 3 years we've been here.  But no, not near Flagstaff though, we didn't care for that place.  Mister&Missus Dear Friend's lived there and we visited several times, but just didn't care for it much.  We wanted "Small Town USA" instead.
> 
> Also, yes, we are not far from the Grand Canyon.  We were going to take a day trip up there today, but what with all the hullabaloo with Government Shut Downs, we decided to stay home and I'm making fresh Bread



So there's a Trader Joe's in small-town Arizona? Kewl [emoji41] I know you really like it, so it's nice to have one so close to you.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> So there's a Trader Joe's in small-town Arizona? Kewl [emoji41] I know you really like it, so it's nice to have one so close to you.


That is handy. I was wondering because you (Kgirl) had difficulty finding some "exotic" ingredients nearby.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> So there's a Trader Joe's in small-town Arizona? Kewl [emoji41] I know you really like it, so it's nice to have one so close to you.



Now, if they would just open up a TJ's in Honolulu, I'd have all of my favorite goodies when we go home


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've had this in my deep freeze for a bit, saving it for when
DH wasn't hungry but I was STARVING!

Tasty really.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Has anyone tried this product yet?
> 
> https://www.thekitchn.com/trader-jo...XdZEE-n6MMvtDd_AqjRoDOGSufxiQicqTE1UHm0WuETbM






I went to Trader Joe's yesterday, and found this tucked away.



I planned a nice big pot of Local-Style Beef Stew and thought
that this would surely enhance the Beefiness aka Umami 

https://www.foodland.com/recipe/local-style-beef-stew

(I use less Tomato product than Chef Keoni does... it doesn't agree with me)



I read an article by some Food-Chef-Expert who said basically, don't use any canned or boxed Beef Broth or Stock, that there's no Beef in it




Ummm ...



The finished pot for dinner tomorrow... Stews, Soups and the like taste better at least a day later, right ? 

I tried a small bowl to taste for seasoning... SPOT ON!!
I think that this is the best pot of Beef Stew I've ever made!
I even remembered to write it down this time.
Maybe this will inspire me to add to my blog, finally


----------



## pepperhead212

I like the idea, but I don't like spice mixes in which the first ingredient is salt!  And in this one, the mushroom - the title ingredient - is a distant 4th ingredient.  And the photo of the ingredients in  the link is different than the one in the post, though the mushrooms are still 4th on the list.

I keep a small jar of pure powdered boletus mushrooms, which I add to many dishes in small amounts, for that umami flavor.  I just got about 2 more cups of the dried boletus out of my freezer, to refill the jar of whole ones I keep - I add those or porcini to almost every mushroom dish I make.

As for my favorites from Trader Joe's, one thing I almost always have in my fridge is some of their feta cheese in brine.  Especially in the summertime, when I use a lot of that in many of the salads I make with all those veggies.  I also like their Greek olive oil; I've tried a number of them that they sell, but always go back to that one.


----------



## Kayelle

That stew looks great Kgirl, and I'm glad the mushroom seasoning worked out good for you. I noticed that it's loaded with salt though, and that's why I'll stick to the Porchini mushroom grinder I use. Those dandy acrylic grinders of pepper and such from TJ's are refillable you know. I keep those empty grinders to refill with dried Porchini, or cumin seed, or coriander seed, etc.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

pepperhead212 said:


> *I like the idea, but I don't like spice mixes in which the first ingredient is salt!*  And in this one, the mushroom - the title ingredient - is a distant 4th ingredient.  And the photo of the ingredients in  the link is different than the one in the post, though the mushrooms are still 4th on the list.
> 
> I keep a small jar of pure powdered boletus mushrooms, which I add to many dishes in small amounts, for that umami flavor.  I just got about 2 more cups of the dried boletus out of my freezer, to refill the jar of whole ones I keep - I add those or porcini to almost every mushroom dish I make.
> 
> As for my favorites from Trader Joe's, one thing I almost always have in my fridge is some of their feta cheese in brine.  Especially in the summertime, when I use a lot of that in many of the salads I make with all those veggies.  I also like their Greek olive oil; I've tried a number of them that they sell, but always go back to that one.



I'm with you on that point, but here's how I figured it:
I'm going to add some salt to a dish, especially Soups and Stews,
so why not replace it with more oomph?

Here in Cowboyville, I can't find dried Mushrooms, so this will do for now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> That stew looks great Kgirl, and I'm glad the mushroom seasoning worked out good for you. I noticed that it's loaded with salt though, and that's why I'll stick to the Porchini mushroom grinder I use. *Those dandy acrylic grinders of pepper and such from TJ's are refillable you know. I keep those empty grinders to refill with dried Porchini, or cumin seed, or coriander seed, etc.*



Next time we're in a "big city" I am surly going to look for some dried Porchinis to add to my grinder!!!
DH said that we may go to a Spring Training (Baseball) game and there's a big "Asian" Market across the street... I'll just drop him off at the gate and go shopping


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Next time we're in a "big city" I am surly going to look for some dried Porchinis to add to my grinder!!!
> DH said that we may go to a Spring Training (Baseball) game and there's a big "Asian" Market across the street... I'll just drop him off at the gate and go shopping




Kgirl, this is a great  quality source of  dried online mushrooms. I believe both Dawg and PF order from them also.
https://www.oregonmushrooms.com/c-1-dried-mushrooms.aspx


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, this is a great  quality source of  dried online mushrooms. I believe both Dawg and PF order from them also.
> https://www.oregonmushrooms.com/c-1-dried-mushrooms.aspx



Yes, I order annually from Oregon Mushrooms. Dried European Porcini mostly, and other interesting items I notice. Have been satisfied with my purchases and customer service for the last 5 years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, you could also order them from *The Spice House*. I've used their dried mushrooms with great results.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...DH said that we may go to a Spring Training (Baseball) game and there's a big "Asian" Market across the street... I'll just drop him off at the gate and go shopping


If we lived by you, I'd be the one eating peanuts and Cracker Jack next to your DH while you and Himself were checking out the weird and wonderful Asian offerings.

Um, he's not a Yankees fan, is he?   ~  18 Days until Pitcher and Catchers report. Play Ball!


----------



## pepperhead212

Oregon Mushrooms is one of the good companies I have ordered them from, also.  Mushrooms are like a lot of things in the market - the prices go up and down, and one type might be way up on year, while another is way down!  This is why I stock up when they go way down - I found more than I remembered when I cleaned out my freezer! At least I have them inventoried now.

I put them in foodsaver bags, and also put an oxygen adsorbent pad in them - they last just about forever.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 33259
> 
> View attachment 33260
> 
> I've had this in my deep freeze for a bit, saving it for when
> DH wasn't hungry but I was STARVING!
> 
> Tasty really.



The mac and cheese looks so delicious. But I have never understood what is it with the truffles. Are they similar to mushrooms?


----------



## Just Cooking

I see posts about the amount of salt in different seasonings..
Makes me think of my first decade of marriage.. Most every kitchen of our friends and family had a big container of* Lawry's Seasoned Salt*..
 Lawry's has 380 mg of sodium in a single serving.

Those were the day's... 

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> I see posts about the amount of salt in different seasonings..
> Makes me think of my first decade of marriage.. Most every kitchen of our friends and family had a big container of* Lawry's Seasoned Salt*..
> Lawry's has 380 mg of sodium in a single serving.
> 
> Those were the day's...
> 
> Ross




Ross, I *still *have a big container of *Lawry's Seasoned Salt*. I love the stuff and must have it on eggs for one thing. At least they call it what it is.

Salt makes everything taste good, and I have no objection using it.  I just want to have control of the amount of salt I use in my food. Far to many spice products just sneak it in and that's my objection. TJ should call their product "Mushroom Flavored Salt".


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Ross, I *still *have a big container of *Lawry's Seasoned Salt*. I love the stuff and must have it on eggs for one thing. At least they call it what it is.
> 
> Salt makes everything taste good, and I have no objection using it.  I just want to have control of the amount of salt I use in my food. Far to many spice products just sneak it in and that's my objection. TJ should call their product "Mushroom Flavored Salt".



I finished a survey yesterday for packages of salads. They showed the back of three different packages for each question. It listed the ingredients and price. I always chose the one with the least sodium. Even if it was the most expensive. I will season my own food if you don't mind. 

When they showed the front of the packages, I noticed that all three had Romaine lettuce. I would never have bought any of them due to that one ingredient. There have been to many recalls for Romaine. That is when I chose to purchase none of them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, you could also order them from *The Spice House*. I've used their dried mushrooms with great results.
> 
> 
> If we lived by you, I'd be the one eating peanuts and Cracker Jack next to your DH while you and Himself were checking out the weird and wonderful Asian offerings.
> 
> Um, he's not a Yankees fan, is he?   ~  18 Days until Pitcher and Catchers report. Play Ball!



I enjoy going to, gee what did they change the name of the ball park to again? Oh, it is still Chase Field 
Anywhos, we sit in the second level, I forget what its called but they have waitstaff to bring you your Beers, Peanuts, Pretzels and D-Dawgs!!! 

Oh, Oh, DH just told me that we're going to go to a game on Feb 22:
Seattle Mariners vs. Cincinnati Reds in Peoria... that's where the Asian Market is!!! 
EXCITED!! 
I have my shopping list all ready to go!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Finally tried Trader Joe's Corn Pudding, 
found in the freezer case, YUM!

https://www.becomebetty.com/trader-joes-corn-pudding/

I follow this gals blog, not bad.
My verdict of this product is, DH does not care for Corn Pudding,
so I get this whole thing to myself.
I had a nice sized serving as a side at dinner
and then finished off the rest for Breakfast the next day.
Eggy-cheesy-loads of corn flavor, AND its mircowaveable.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 33340
> 
> Finally tried Trader Joe's Corn Pudding,
> found in the freezer case, YUM!
> 
> https://www.becomebetty.com/trader-joes-corn-pudding/
> 
> I follow this gals blog, not bad.
> My verdict of this product is, DH does not care for Corn Pudding,
> so I get this whole thing to myself.
> I had a nice sized serving as a side at dinner
> and then finished off the rest for Breakfast the next day.
> Eggy-cheesy-loads of corn flavor, AND its mircowaveable.



I haven't tried this particular product but, when I was able to shop at TJ's, I followed her blog.. I miss my TJ's..  
Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

One more, one more...

I found this is the freezer case with all of the other appies





Not bad actually.
A little too much Basil for me, but they were a nice snacky-kinda lunch with the Sweet Chili Sauce for dippin'  
I didn't have my glasses when I was shopping at TJ's last, so I did not realize that these cuties go into the oven!
I was all ready to try out my new toy for a second time!




I really like this deep fryer by T-Fal.
The lid on it really does contain the splatters.
I just need to keep a rein on myself NOT to fry too many dishes,
not so great for ya dontcha know


----------



## Kayelle

There was a recent discussion about pasta brands here at DC. I agreed with most about the brand not making a lot of difference....until now. Unlike the regular pasta at TJ's this is far superior to anything I've found on the market there or anywhere. I think the "organic" ploy is silly, but the pasta is fantastic. Check it out..
https://www.traderjoes.com/digin/post/organic-italian-artisan-pastas


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> There was a recent discussion about pasta brands here at DC. I agreed with most about the brand not making a lot of difference....until now. Unlike the regular pasta at TJ's this is far superior to anything I've found on the market there or anywhere. I think the "organic" ploy is silly, but the pasta is fantastic. Check it out..
> https://www.traderjoes.com/digin/post/organic-italian-artisan-pastas


I'm glad you're enjoying the new pasta shape [emoji2] I'm also glad that Kroger's Private Selection brand is available to me, since I live at least a half hour drive from the nearest Trader Joe's and have to pay a toll each way. Private Selection is also made of durum wheat, bronze-cut and slow-dried, and imported from Italy.

Was it the shape you like so much, or did you really notice a difference in the flavor? I think I'd have to try two brands side by side to be sure, since the mouth feel of different shapes makes a difference in how it tastes.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying the new pasta shape [emoji2] I'm also glad that Kroger's Private Selection brand is available to me, since I live at least a half hour drive from the nearest Trader Joe's and have to pay a toll each way. Private Selection is also made of durum wheat, bronze-cut and slow-dried, and imported from Italy.
> 
> *Was it the shape you like so much, or did you really notice a difference in the flavor? I think I'd have to try two brands side by side to be sure, since the mouth feel of different shapes makes a difference in how it tastes.*




Good question with a complicated answer. I always test the perfect doneness of my pasta with a taste test, and I noticed a marked difference in the flavor of the product over common pastas.

The Orecchiette was tender, but  a little "chewy" and I really enjoyed that.
The Gigli (little trumpets) are a whole different mouth feel, but equally pleasant....kinda "delicate". 

I'll try the third in the trio next.
I've no experience with these pasta shapes until now, but since TJ's is convenient for me I'm sold.


----------



## GotGarlic

Orrechiette makes a great pasta salad, since it stays nice and firm.


----------



## Kayelle

I've never been successful with pasta salad. I don't like the way the pasta continues to suck up all the dressing. I've been thinking about marinating the pasta in dressing by it'self until it doesn't absorb anymore, and then adding it to the rest of the lightly dressed mix. 

Yep, I think Orrechiette would be great for a salad.


----------



## pepperhead212

Orrechiette is one of the pastas that I use in my summer salads - cold tomatoes (and many other things - basil, garlic, and olive oil, the basics) stirred into hot, just drained pasta.  This shape, along with small shells and spirals, are my favorites, as they trap a lot of the tomatoes and other ingredients.  I almost always have some of this in the fridge, once tomatoes start ripening.


----------



## Linda0818

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned these yet, as I haven't gone through every page of posts. But I love these little babies...







My favorite spot to hit at TJ's is the frozen seafood section. I always find really good stuff there at reasonable prices. I also check out their prepared foods section, especially if I'm hitting TJ's on my way to work and I'm looking for something to pick up for lunch. They're also my go-to place to buy pita bread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 33261
> 
> *I went to Trader Joe's yesterday, and found this tucked away*.
> 
> View attachment 33262
> 
> I planned a nice big pot of Local-Style Beef Stew and thought
> that this would surely enhance the Beefiness aka Umami
> 
> https://www.foodland.com/recipe/local-style-beef-stew
> 
> (I use less Tomato product than Chef Keoni does... it doesn't agree with me)
> 
> … snipped ...




I'm going to rescind this statement about Trader Joe's Mushroom Umami.
I re-heated some of this Beef Stew for dinner last night as well as the last of it for lunch today.
It had an odd smell to it as I dished up our bowls... like nasty stinky feet!! 
I'm thinking that I'll take this back instead


----------



## Rocklobster

We don't have any Trader Joe's here in Canada..I'd like to know if you guys think their products are really good compared to other brands, or just something you would buy for nights you don't feel like cooking? Is there anything they make that you don't think you could make as good? Are their products worth the money? Just curious, because I love eating and I would probably check a place like this out if we had any..


----------



## Linda0818

I personally think their products are worth the money, but then they also have many items that aren't as expensive as one would expect them to be. Unlike Whole Foods, which is a complete ripoff. Too big for its britches, than one is.

Compared to other brands, I wouldn't necessarily say TJ's is highly superior; just maybe of a little better quality. Plus they have items you can't find in your standard grocery store. Many of their items are unique. 

Things I buy at TJ's, I take home and cook. So there's nothing they 'make' that's better than what I cook at home. Most of their stuff is for putting meals together yourself. Our TJ's here doesn't have ready-made hot meals.


----------



## Rocklobster

Linda0818 said:


> Things I buy at TJ's, I take home and cook. So there's nothing they 'make' that's better than what I cook at home. Most of their stuff is for putting meals together yourself. Our TJ's here doesn't have ready-made hot meals.


Thanks..I've been dropping into this thread occasionally..I didn't mean ready to eat meals for the most part..I was referring to their processed stuff.. It looks like a cool place to shop...


----------



## Linda0818

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks..I've been dropping into this thread occasionally..I didn't mean ready to eat meals for the most part..I was referring to their processed stuff.. It looks like a cool place to shop...



It's a very cool place. It's small (or at least ours is) but it's comfy and homey.


----------



## Linda0818

By the way, has anyone here tried TJ's Norwegian Crispbread?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Rocklobster said:


> We don't have any Trader Joe's here in Canada..I'd like to know if you guys think their products are really good compared to other brands, or just something you would buy for nights you don't feel like cooking? Is there anything they make that you don't think you could make as good? Are their products worth the money? Just curious, because I love eating and I would probably check a place like this out if we had any..



*Roch*, let me say that I mostly buy products at Trader Joe's that I wouldn't make myself.  The mini pizzas are far better than other brands and worth the cost.  Throw them in the oven for a bit, toss a salad and you've got a meal.

The different frozen prepared meals are all good, either in the bag type or single serve/maybe three serve frozen meals, all good.

Our TJ's has a cold case with prepared salads and sushi, but I've never tried them.

As *Linda* mentioned and I agree, the products that are labeled Trader Joe's for the most part are unique to their chain.  There are many products that I buy at TJ's that I can't find in other markets.

I have questioned why this or that product was discontinued and the answer that I've always gotten from the store managers was that the manufacturer could not supply them with a consistently premium product, so they get dropped.


[file photo-this week they have the Pecan Flavor! $7.99 + tax]

AND, I have yet to see a O&H Kringle in any market.  If you were to order a kringle online from O&H, they're $25!!! And that's before S&H!

Here's the other side to the coin too...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/trader-joe-products-that-you-didnt-care-for-96871.html

The above thread has far less posts as to Trader Joe's products folks didn't like.
Granted, the negative thread is started in October 2016 with only 62 posts, where as this thread has 362 and started in February 2016 ... food for thought


----------



## Kayelle

Rocklobster said:


> We don't have any Trader Joe's here in Canada..I'd like to know if you guys think their products are really good compared to other brands, or just something you would buy for nights you don't feel like cooking? Is there anything they make that you don't think you could make as good? Are their products worth the money? Just curious, because I love eating and I would probably check a place like this out if we had any..




I'd agree with all Linda just said Roch. 

In addition, they are known for their "small store" feel and extraordinary staff who are always friendly and eager to help. Combine that with a return policy that's bar none. If you don't "like" a product you get your money back with a genuine smile. 

I have lots of favorites there....

There's always a package of Mandarin Orange Chicken in my freezer. There's no way I could make it better from scratch, nor do I order it in a restaurant anymore, as TJ's is always better. I thin the thick sauce with fresh OJ and add peppers and scallions over rice.
They are truly a unique and very interesting place to shop.


----------



## pepperhead212

My TJs isn't real nearby, but in two days I have a doctors appointment close to them, so I'll have to stock up on the things I like to get there. And see if I see anything interesting since I was there last.


----------



## Addie

I wish I had a TJ's to go to. The closest one to me is in Somerville. And I would have to use THE RIDE. That would cost me $10. There is one in Back Bay in town which is closer. But we have a major traffic problem here getting through either one of the tunnels. Everyone who lives north of Eastie, uses the tunnel to get to work. You can be in line for more than an hour some days. Example: I have a 9:30 a.m. appointment with my hearing doctor. I will have to be picked up at 8 a.m. and hope I won't be late for the appointment. If there wasn't this horrible traffic problem, I would get picked up at  9 a.m. and still have time to spare. 

I guess TJ's for me has to wait. Maybe some day I can convince my daughter to take me. TJ's is a store she could go wild in. It is her type of shopping.


----------



## Just Cooking

I agree with those who enjoy TJ's... I really miss being close to one.. The nearest one to me is 3 hours away.. 

I shop Aldi's and enjoy shopping there.. They are affiliated with TJ's and, imo, are quite similar but, TJ's sets an unbeatable standard which I miss..

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212

Aldi's is my place for food shopping, since there is one almost within walking distance from my home (though I would not like to walk back with the bags!). I always look for items that are similar to those in TJs, and have found a few, but still have not seen my favs from TJs.  I'll keep looking!


----------



## Linda0818

I don't like Aldi and think it's _nothing_ like Trader Joe's. In fact I was shocked to learn they were affiliated. I've shopped at Aldi a few times, trying to get used to it and give the place a chance, but the food I purchased there was cheap, disgusting and inedible. The produce was okay, but the frozen food was gross and the cheese wasn't even cheese. It tasted like bland plastic. More than half the stuff I bought there ended up in the trash.

I hate sounding so harsh, but good grief, I'm not sure what they're selling is even food.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I got TWO!!! 

One's gone already and the other is in the deep freeze for later.
*Trader Joe's* doesn't carry the Pecan Kringle that often.


----------



## Kayelle

I got one Tues. and it's already gone Kgirl. Even if I got two, it would never make it to the freezer. They are lucky to make it home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kay* and *K*, we just don't get the Kringle love. We had one once. Thought it was way too sweet - not just the filling (raspberry), but the icing and dough, too. JMO. Besides, it leaves more of them for you guys. 



Linda0818 said:


> I don't like Aldi and think it's _nothing_ like Trader Joe's. In fact I was shocked to learn they were affiliated. I've shopped at Aldi a few times, trying to get used to it and give the place a chance, but the food I purchased there was cheap, disgusting and inedible. The produce was okay, but the frozen food was gross and the cheese wasn't even cheese. It tasted like bland plastic. More than half the stuff I bought there ended up in the trash.
> 
> I hate sounding so harsh, but good grief, I'm not sure what they're selling is even food.


Is your critique for a recent shopping experience, or from a long time ago? I first "met" Aldi in the second half of the 1980s. I was a Girl Scout leader at the time when Aldi opened a store in my suburb. As a leader, the prices were great! The girls were young (Brownies) and would eat just about anything. But for home use? I pretty much stuck to milk and eggs. "Fritos" were too salty and greasy. Produce was non-existent. "American cheese" slices WERE like plastic. But that was then. Aldi moved into the New England area maybe a decade ago. I could not believe how much better the products were! Produce is still a crap shoot, depending on the day and how they care for the produce while storing at that location, but we haven't found a problem with most anything else. And it's not like New England gets better product - we shop Aldi in FL or OH first when we're on vacation or visiting the kids back home. And if you have a problem or don't like a product? Do NOT throw it out! Just like TJ's, you get your money back if you return the product.

And the connection between Aldi and Trader Joe's? Here's a decent explanation: *Are Aldi and Trader Joe's the Same Company?*


----------



## Linda0818

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kay* and *K*, we just don't get the Kringle love. We had one once. Thought it was way too sweet - not just the filling (raspberry), but the icing and dough, too. JMO. Besides, it leaves more of them for you guys.
> 
> 
> Is your critique for a recent shopping experience, or from a long time ago? I first "met" Aldi in the second half of the 1980s. I was a Girl Scout leader at the time when Aldi opened a store in my suburb. As a leader, the prices were great! The girls were young (Brownies) and would eat just about anything. But for home use? I pretty much stuck to milk and eggs. "Fritos" were too salty and greasy. Produce was non-existent. "American cheese" slices WERE like plastic. But that was then. Aldi moved into the New England area maybe a decade ago. I could not believe how much better the products were! Produce is still a crap shoot, depending on the day and how they care for the produce while storing at that location, but we haven't found a problem with most anything else. And it's not like New England gets better product - we shop Aldi in FL or OH first when we're on vacation or visiting the kids back home. And if you have a problem or don't like a product? Do NOT throw it out! Just like TJ's, you get your money back if you return the product.
> 
> And the connection between Aldi and Trader Joe's? Here's a decent explanation: *Are Aldi and Trader Joe's the Same Company?*



These were recent experiences, I'd say within the last year to a year and a half. And I tried 2 different locations. 

I did find some cool stuff in the middle aisles, though. Got me a couple of new spatulas and assorted other kitchen gadgets.


----------



## GotGarlic

Linda0818 said:


> These were recent experiences, I'd say within the last year to a year and a half. And I tried 2 different locations.
> 
> I did find some cool stuff in the middle aisles, though. Got me a couple of new spatulas and assorted other kitchen gadgets.


Very strange. The Aldi here has very nice produce and a great meat selection. I haven't tried the frozen foods - we buy most of our groceries at Kroger, so I only go to Aldi for stuff Kroger doesn't have. Last month I got beautiful Meyer lemons for a few bucks a pound.


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kay* and *K*, we just don't get the Kringle love. We had one once. Thought it was way too sweet - not just the filling (raspberry), but the icing and dough, too. JMO. Besides, it leaves more of them for you guys.


 
I agree 100%!

I don't care for Aldi either. I got a point cut corned beef there last year and no one liked it. Also DD bought eggs there and when I checked them they were all dirty. Nasty dirty I had to wash them. Aren't egg shells porous? Who knows what that filth was poop etc.


----------



## Linda0818

GotGarlic said:


> Very strange. The Aldi here has very nice produce and a great meat selection. I haven't tried the frozen foods - we buy most of our groceries at Kroger, so I only go to Aldi for stuff Kroger doesn't have. Last month I got beautiful Meyer lemons for a few bucks a pound.



Maybe I just haven't gone for the right stuff. Or I simply have bad luck with everything


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> I agree 100%!
> 
> I don't care for Aldi either. I got a point cut corned beef there last year and no one liked it. Also DD bought eggs there and when I checked them they were all dirty. Nasty dirty I had to wash them. Aren't egg shells porous? Who knows what that filth was poop etc.


Washing eggs doesn't get rid of the bacteria in the pores. When I buy eggs from my friend who has backyard chickens, they're washed but not perfectly clean. The world isn't sterile and there isn't much we can do about it [emoji2]


----------



## JustJoel

I read so much about Aldi, but we don’t have it here in Nevada. There’s a couple of TJ’s, I think, but they’re not convenient to where I live, so I almost never go there; I think it’s been a few years.


----------



## pepperhead212

The original Aldi here was much smaller, and not really as good as the ones now.  They bought out Bottom Dollar - another similar type store, and they moved into several Bottom Dollar stores, and now we have a good number of them around here.  

Didn't go to TJs today, as it was getting late, and I was _not_ going to be in that area at rush hour!  Maybe next time.  I needed more from the Asian market, as usual, so I went there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We cracked into our last Pecan OH Danish Kringle
last night for dessert and we were sad that we probably
won't see the Pecan flavor again for quite a while
at Trader Joe's.
So I went to the website:
https://www.ohdanishbakery.com/everyday-kringle-favorites/pecan-kringle
.... and here's another reason why I like TJ's:
did you see the price? $21.49 for a 1lb. 8oz. Pecan Kringle
_PLUS_
$9.99 S&H ... that's $31.48, and that's with out the tax...
WOW!!!
At Trader Joe's the *exact* same Kringle costs $7.99
THAT"S ALL!! 
That's a difference in price of $23.49!!!
I could buy just about FOUR Pecan Kringles at TJ's ... 
I don't feel bad paying that price locally, with no shipping
and handling cost, just the local taxes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Trader Joe's Irish Bangers

From what I understood from our local store manager
is that this a seasonal item...only available during St. Patrick's Day



My Sister-In-Law who was brought up in a German household,
taught me that to pan fry sausages I should use a covered pan,
add about 1-2 tablespoons of water and about the same of a
neutral oil, place the sausages in the pan, cover them and
gently cook them on a low heat.
Once the water has all evaporated, uncover and brown the sausages.


----------



## powerplantop

I have been tempted to buy the refrigerated pizza dough. I do like the sprouted tofu that they carry.


----------



## Kayelle

*Kgirl,* I've bought those Bangers and they're quite good. I cook them the same way.


*James, *it's no secret I'm a huge fan of TJ's, but their refrigerated pizza dough doesn't do it for me. I much prefer the dough from our local supermarket. However, TJ's jarred pizza sauce is on the mark with flavor.


----------



## msmofet

We like the whole wheat pizza dough.


----------



## powerplantop

Cool I might have to try the whole wheat dough with the pizza sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*powerplantop*, I tried all three of TJ's refrigerated Pizza doughs and for our household, hands down, it's the Garlic & Herb 
https://www.becomebetty.com/trader-joes-garlic-and-herb-pizza-dough/


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *powerplantop*, I tried all three of TJ's refrigerated Pizza doughs and for our household, hands down, it's the Garlic & Herb
> https://www.becomebetty.com/trader-joes-garlic-and-herb-pizza-dough/



Oh yeah we like that one also. The plain dough is ranked #3.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I filled half of the tray of Croissants with Ham, Cheese, 
Scrambled Eggs with Chives and the other half
simply plain … 
Very good!
You can find these in the freezer case btw.


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 34612
> 
> View attachment 34613
> 
> View attachment 34614
> 
> View attachment 34615
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34616
> 
> 
> I filled half of the tray of Croissants with Ham, Cheese,
> Scrambled Eggs with Chives and the other half
> simply plain …
> Very good!
> You can find these in the freezer case btw.



They look great. Have you filled them before baking?

How many Croissants in package? Price? 

TIA


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> They look great. Have you filled them before baking?
> 
> How many Croissants in package? Price?
> 
> TIA




*MsM*, there are 8 minis to a package of frozen Croissants for $3.99
Once they were baked off,
I split them and filled them


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *MsM*, there are 8 minis to a package of frozen Croissants for $3.99
> Once they were baked off,
> I split them and filled them


 Thank you for the info. I was thinking of laying ham & cheese on before rolling.


----------



## Queequeg21

Not much from TJ's because it is a 268 mile round trip to visit the nearest store. However, their Dijon Mustard, imported from Fraaaaance, is a must have. I visit there once or twice each year.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Uncured Ham & Swiss Cheese Flaky Croissant Dough Squares
DH LOVED this!
Me, well, they were okay, but I truly 
do not care for Swiss Cheese 

You can find these cuties in the freezer case at your favorite TJ's


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...DH LOVED this!
> Me, well, they were okay, but I truly
> do not care for Swiss Cheese ...


You could probably pick the Swiss off and put it on DH's pieces. Then put your favorite cheese on top of your pieces. Winning!


----------



## msmofet

Went to Trader Joe's and picked up a couple of these. They are fantastic!



They are seasonal and only have them for a very short time. Which is silly because you would think hot cocoa would be a winter thing. But they only have them for a couple of weeks in early fall. They will be gone by mid October maybe sooner. 

They also had Pumpkin spice Kringle. We don't really care for the Kringle.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found these dumplings, did a grab-n-go, not reading what they were 

I thought they were like pot stickers …


(sorry, but I can't get this to turn right side)
But these make for a wonderful bowl of Chicken Soup, with homemade broth 
This is was lunch today with Grilled Cheese Sandwiches


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tortellini!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tortellini!



*PF*, I had never heard of these dumplings before … I was thinkin' the same, that they were either Tortellini or Pot Stickers … but this what I found when Googled

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni

They are delicious!!! 
I tried them the first time in some Red Sauce aka Marinara … NOPE! That really didn't work, for me anyways.
I truly loved them in the homemade Chicken Broth! 



DH didn't care for either, so more for me, or as my Portuguese G-Ma would say (this is phonetic spelling, I don't peak Portuguese) Mush fee ka


----------



## Kayelle

I'll have to pick up some of those Kgirl. I also like TJ's pot stickers cooked in chicken broth with some Asian vegetables.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm glad you brought this thread back to life Kgirl. 

I've been wanting to sing the praises of their new *YUZU hot sauce*... It’s the spicy, citrusy, kicky, tart, acidic, vinegary wonder ingredient that truly has bowled me over. I'm crazy about this stuff!!
Read about what to do with it here...
https://www.cookinglight.com/cooking-101/essential-ingredients/trader-joes-yuzu-hot-sauce


----------



## Just Cooking

again... I miss my TJ's..   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> I'm glad you brought this thread back to life Kgirl.
> 
> I've been wanting to sing the praises of their new *YUZU hot sauce*... It’s the spicy, citrusy, kicky, tart, acidic, vinegary wonder ingredient that truly has bowled me over. I'm crazy about this stuff!!
> Read about what to do with it here...
> https://www.cookinglight.com/cooking-101/essential-ingredients/trader-joes-yuzu-hot-sauce



*K-L*, we're not real big Hot Sauce fans... is it real hot or ???


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> again... I miss my TJ's..
> 
> Ross



*Ross*, have you done a search on Amazon yet?
I found many of their products there … just a thought


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *K-L*, we're not real big Hot Sauce fans... is it real hot or ???




No, it's not a big deal hot Kgirl. SC isn't a hot sauce fan either, but he hasn't even noticed it's there in some of my cooking. The other flavor notes  are more pronounced than the heat. There's nothing else like it on the market..
"sour, hot, salty and sweet" The citrus note is enticing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> No, it's not a big deal hot Kgirl. SC isn't a hot sauce fan either, but he hasn't even noticed it's there in some of my cooking. The other flavor notes  are more pronounced than the heat. There's nothing else like it on the market..
> "sour, hot, salty and sweet" The citrus note is enticing.



Hmmm, I'll look for it next time I'm there, mahalo, thanks *K-L*.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Ross*, have you done a search on Amazon yet?
> I found many of their products there … just a thought



Yes... And Aldi has many similar products..

I miss browsing the aisles, checking out various things and just the fun of TJ's..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Yes... And Aldi has many similar products..
> 
> *I miss browsing the aisles, checking out various things and just the fun of TJ's.. *
> 
> Ross




I know what you mean Ross. Not to mention their Hawaiian shirt happy staff are the best of the best, all the time. I'm not a fan of grocery shopping in general, but TJ's is a whole nutter ball game. SC does the supermarket shopping but TJ's is my happy place.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I know what you mean Ross. Not to mention their Hawaiian shirt happy staff are the best of the best, all the time. I'm not a fan of grocery shopping in general, but *TJ's is a whole nutter ball game*. SC does the supermarket shopping but TJ's is my happy place.



Yes it is...  

Jeannie's son semi-retired a few years back and took a job @ TJ's in San Diego.. He enjoys it so much that he figured it a new career... A happy place, for certain.. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I hear ya *Ross*.  It's the whole experience at Trader Joe's that I enjoy.

I've thought about submitting an application at our local TJ's, but I just can't commit to a business owner to a regular shift and be dependable... we travel far too often and I can't give that up.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> Jeannie's son semi-retired a few years back and took a job @ TJ's in San Diego.. He enjoys it so much that he figured it a new career... A happy place, for certain..
> 
> Ross




Ross, my X DIL has worked there for years. I was curious to find a reason why their employees are such a happy bunch. Here's some answers about how to have happy employees. 

https://www.traderjoes.com/careers


----------



## larry_stewart

Our trader joes is usually way too crowded for me to deal with, but when I do get down there,  Their Cauliflower pizza crust is pretty good, and only $4 , which is 1/2 the price of what I saw in the conventional super market.   It  quick, easy and tastes pretty good.  Just have to watch it close towards the end of cooking, cause it goes from perfect to extra crunchy/ burnt in the blink of an eye at the end of the cooking process.

I also tried the butternut squash crust , but that was slightly sweet and still had that subtle squash taste that I wastnt looking for.   Im sure it would bee good for something, but not as universal as the more mild flavored cauliflower.

The cauliflower crust I topped with spinach sautéed with garlic, oil, salt and some lemon juice.  Then on top of that I placed sliced sausages ( Beyond meat Italian ).  Came out really good.

The butternut crust I toped with caramelized onions and  sautéed mushrooms.  I figured the sweetness of the crust with the sweetness of the onions would work, but not as well as I'd expected.  Cant blame a guy for trying.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Did I say that I LOVE this dip?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was watching a You Tube video the other night,
and they claimed that TJ's Pita Chips are made
by Stacy's, which is my favorite brand...



… I'm changing brands! 
Right now I'm in Trader Joe's nirvana


----------



## pepperhead212

Pita chips are one thing, or rather several things (as they have a number of delicious varieties), that I stock up on when I go to TJs, as there is not one very close.  Maybe I'm lucky, as I know some things that I would eat too often, if it were nearby!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

pepperhead212 said:


> Pita chips are one thing, or rather several things (as they have a number of delicious varieties), that I stock up on when I go to TJs, as there is not one very close.  Maybe I'm lucky, as I know some things that I would eat too often, if it were nearby!



*Dave*, I try so hard not to keep snack-y items in the house or extra pantry in the finished garage, `cuz WE EAT THEM UP!!! 
I've already blown through half that bag AND dip  and that was just this afternoon


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was watching a You Tube video the other night,
> and they claimed that TJ's Pita Chips are made
> by Stacy's, which is my favorite brand...
> 
> View attachment 39104
> 
> … I'm changing brands!
> Right now I'm in Trader Joe's nirvana


I've had them both. The ones from TJ's seem thicker to me. When it comes to chips of any kind, personally I think the thinner the better. Besides, I can always get Stacey's at Market Basket only 7 miles away. The nearest TJ's is almost 25. Still worth the trip any time we make it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I agree *CG*, I too think that the TJ's chips do seem to be thicker, but that's okay be me.
As to Stacy's v Trader Joe's Pita Chips:
I have a very difficult time find Stacy's here In The Middle Of The Desert


----------



## roadfix

Interesting video on TJ’s
https://youtu.be/lRZWUFIXygE


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Interesting video on TJ’s
> https://youtu.be/lRZWUFIXygE



Looks like TJs made this video.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Looks like TJs made this video.





I wouldn’t be surprised


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I follow this "channel" Mashed ...

… there's all sorts of different videos like that … You Tube is one of our favorite streaming channels, loads of content to interest everyone.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LOVELY!

I took this over to the Neighborhood Gal Pals Card Game.


----------



## msmofet

I tried these and they are good. TJ's take on pocky sticks.





I hope I can find this on my next TJ run.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> I tried these and they are good. TJ's take on pocky sticks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43102
> 
> 
> I hope I can find this on my next TJ run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43103



Gonna look for that MsM!


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Gonna look for that MsM!


Which one?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Which one?



BOTH!


----------



## Diana77

I'm happy to say there's a Trader Joe's opening practically walking distance from my home in two days so I'm looking forward to contributing to this thread in the future.  I love that store!


----------



## pepperhead212

I went to TJ's today, but couldn't find those dark chocolate cookie sticks.  I did get a bag of lime and chili cashews - something I figured is easier to chew than corn nuts, while my mouth is healing from that orthodontic work I had done Tuesday. 


Thai Lime and Chili Cashews by pepperhead212, on Flickr

 I got a few bags of their purple tortillas - I'll have to set those aside for quite a while, but I'll have them for the guacamole I make, eventually.  Mostly I got some produce and cheeses.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU Trader Joe's!!!!
Furikake is not an easy item to find here
In The Middle Of The Desert!
Now the trick is going to be, whether they
will keep it as a regular item and
not as a "Seasonal" thing and drop it


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW!
This is GREAT!



The Asparagus wasn't mushy at all,
and the Risotto was a nice el dente
AND very flavorful too! 

The serving suggestion is 3 per bag  NOPE!
That was maybe a 1/4 cup!  I nuked another third of the bag! 



I made up some of my Garlic Shrimp in a lovely White Wine Sauce
to serve along side, MMM!





I highly recommend! 
Look for this product in the freezer case.


----------



## Just Cooking

I noticed this product (without the TJ name) in my Aldi this week. Passed on it but, I will pick a package up to try. 

(See how much I trust your recommendations?) 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I noticed this product (without the TJ name) in my Aldi this week. Passed on it but, I will pick a package up to try.
> 
> (See how much I trust your recommendations?)
> 
> Ross



I did the same thing *Ross*.
I'd seen that product for a bit now, but 
thought that it would be gummy and nasty.
Quite the opposite! 
Very good for a prepared frozen meal, 
which I do not buy.
But ya know, for the price, and 
the fact that I would have been cooking
for just myself for a few days,
trying something new and different was fun too.


----------



## Just Cooking

"*Very good for a prepared frozen meal, which I do not buy*."

Until a couple of years ago, neither did I. Old age can change things  for some of us. 

Ross


----------



## taxlady

That risotto says "Imported from Italy" on the package. That's usually a good indicator, when it's an Italian product.

Years ago, I gave up on trying to buy whole wheat pasta. Most of it was just plain nasty tasting. Then, while I was in a small Italian grocery, I spotted some whole wheat pasta from Italy. I gave it a try. That stuff was delicious. Italian companies seem to know how to make Italian foods.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> That risotto says "Imported from Italy" on the package. That's usually a good indicator, when it's an Italian product.
> 
> Years ago, *I gave up on trying to buy whole wheat pasta*. Most of it was just plain nasty tasting. Then, while I was in a small Italian grocery, I spotted some whole wheat pasta from Italy. I gave it a try. That stuff was delicious. Italian companies seem to know how to make Italian foods.



I so agree *Taxy*! 
Then we tried this brand of WW Pasta:



A few years back, when DH was dieting and lost 
NINETY FIVE POUNDS
this was a big hit in our household! 
I served it with Sweet Italian Sausage,
loads of Garlic, Onions and Kale or Rapini, all with a 
nice White Wine "sauce"... big hit! 



The Spaghetti is okay too, I make that with
Turkey Marsala, MMM!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found this back in December and stashed it in the deep freezer for a Gal Pal's Card Game afternoon snack.



It was okay, but I think that I would bake it either longer or at a higher temp.
It didn't brown that much.

I forgot to take a photo of the presentation, but, I served it on a tray with three different dipping sauces.  They were gone by the end of our game, but I don't think anything that I've taken to share with the class has ever been leftover


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was pokin' around in our local TJ's and wandered 
over to the cold case with all the dips and spreads ... 
I spotted this and had been thinking about Chicken Salad
for a change up for lunch.



YUM!!!

I put a huge scoop atop a plain Green Salad and DH
turned up his nose ... "EWWWWW! I'm not even going to ask what *that* is."

My only caveat is they could add more Chicken in there.


----------



## Lee Vining

The deep fried cheese raviolis are good. 
TJ’s Bagels are just tasteless bread shaped like a donut.


----------



## Lee Vining

I miss the Fearless Flyer and the easy going radio ads. 
Friend owns a few strip malls and his Two Trader Joe’s tenants pay no rent. 
All the other stores benefit so much they pay extra rent to be close by.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lee, I just checked TJ's website and they still have the Fearless Flyer. You can get it by email, snail mail, or both.


----------



## Lee Vining

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lee, I just checked TJ's website and they still have the Fearless Flyer. You can get it by email, snail mail, or both.



I’ll check that out thank you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Forgive me if I've posted these before : 



We like these Smoked Almonds so much more than 
Blue Diamond.

Great snack, either alone or with some sliced Apple and Cheese


----------



## Lee Vining

Nothing on/in the market tops TJs enchilada sauce. Makes all the difference in your meal.


----------



## pepperhead212

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Forgive me if I've posted these before :
> 
> View attachment 46710
> 
> We like these Smoked Almonds so much more than
> Blue Diamond.
> 
> Great snack, either alone or with some sliced Apple and Cheese


I get those at Aldi's, too, and they are really good!


----------



## Lee Vining

We just ate the TJs deep fried ravioli. 
Fantastic smothered in our home made spaghetti sauce. 

Also TJs Enchilada sauce is better than everything else I’ve tried. Really good. Too expensive online buy it off the shelf at TJs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't know if I've mentioned this product before:



DELICIOUS!

I made an appetizer using these fragrant Mushrooms, added 
diced Shallots and Thyme.

 

I very lightly toasted slices of TJ's Ciabatta,
spread on some of their Brie Cheese
and topped them all with the Mushroom mixture.



Big hit!


----------



## Lee Vining

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned this product before:
> 
> View attachment 47045
> 
> DELICIOUS!
> 
> I made an appetizer using these fragrant Mushrooms, added
> diced Shallots and Thyme.
> 
> View attachment 47046
> 
> I very lightly toasted slices of TJ's Ciabatta,
> spread on some of their Brie Cheese
> and topped them all with the Mushroom mixture.
> 
> View attachment 47047
> 
> Big hit!


They are really good seem to go with most everything.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Lee Vining said:


> They are really good seem to go with most everything.



I'm not due to go to Trader Joe's for a while yet, 
but I'll be buying another bag of those Mushrooms
to top a grilled Steak with


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm not due to go to Trader Joe's for a while yet,
> but I'll be buying another bag of those Mushrooms
> to top a grilled Steak with


Are the mushrooms in the freezer section?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> *Are the mushrooms in the freezer section?*



Yes* MsM*.
I only used half of the bag this go around and it made plenty.
I think these would be super made as *dragn* posted elsewhere,
as copying the William-Sonoma recipe for Sherry Mushrooms 
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/mushrooms-with-shallots-and-sherry.html
I don't keep Dry Sherry in the pantry, but I do always have a
dry White Wine as well Dry Marsala.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I still don't know what the attraction is to Trader Joe's. People act like going shopping there is the equivalent of a pilgrimage to Mecca. It's a grocery store, not a religious shrine!


----------



## Just Cooking

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I still don't know what the attraction is to Trader Joe's. People act like going shopping there is the equivalent of a pilgrimage to Mecca. It's a grocery store, not a religious shrine!



Different strokes for different folks.  

TJ's and Aldi carry items which intrigue us.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Having spent the majority of my life in Hawaii, there were many
stores and restaurants that you have here in the Continental 
United States that I did not.

My younger Sister moved to Los Angles after College in Oregon,
and would rave to me about Trader Joe's ... I didn't get, until, 
we moved to Arizona.
It took me a good 3 or 4 years I think before I went to one
of these fancy grocery stores.
They have goods that I had never seen, but after having
tried some of them, I'm hooked!

The store that I nice right now is AJ's Fine Foods!!! 
We don't have them here in Cowboyville, Arizona ... so I'm happy
to at least of TJ's.


----------



## larry_stewart

My wife just picked up " Olive and Herb Mixed nuts".  I never heard of a mix like this, and not that a I doubted it, but I guess I did doubt it  and they were actually very good.

They didn't skimp on the nuts ( Pecans, almonds and cashews). Usually mixed nuts contains mostly peanuts.  I have nothing against peanuts, but they dominate the flavor when in a mix.

There were dried kalamata olives and definitely rosemary.

Definitely will be buying them again.

She also got the every thing bagel flavored nuts.  They werent bad, but nothing special.


----------



## Lee Vining

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I still don't know what the attraction is to Trader Joe's. People act like going shopping there is the equivalent of a pilgrimage to Mecca. It's a grocery store, not a religious shrine!



Beautiful women work there and shop there.
That's enough for me.

It's easy to walk down a few short aisles and grab a few $3 packages that'll cover dinner for a few days.
Plus the 2 Buck Chuck wine.
Not a bad deal.


----------



## msmofet

I don't usually use Instant coffee, but I tried TJ's, and it's pretty good. I'll but it again.








I also picked up a bottle of their coconut cold brew, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Lee Vining

msmofet said:


> I don't usually use Instant coffee, but I tried TJ's, and it's pretty good. I'll but it again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 47867
> 
> 
> View attachment 47866
> 
> 
> I also picked up a bottle of their coconut cold brew, but haven't tried it yet.



Yeah instant coffee is usually really good, or dreadful.


----------



## msmofet

New to me - Trader Joe's Instant Cold Brew. I had it hot, but it was good.


----------



## msmofet

Went to TJ's and picked up 3 "New" to me items. They are all very good.

 Trader Joe's Umami seasoning, Trader Joe's Raw honey. Trader Joe's Chocolate Mousse Flowers.


----------



## pepperhead212

*msmofet*,  That _Mushroom & Co. Umami seasoning_ caught my eye, but I saw the first two ingredients are salt and dried onions.  So I'm thinking of making my own version, minus those, and using only porcini, though I guess I could dry  some cremini, to use instead of the white mushrooms, in the ingredients.

I'll be waiting to hear about your experience with this!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This ^ was on the endcap at the register today.
OISHII!!! (that's tasty in Japanese)
Trader Joe's take on Japanese Arare or Rice Crackers.
In Hawaii we loving refer to it as Mochi Crunch, 
ONO! (that's Hawaiian for delish)
Ooooooh!   I just remembered Hurricane Popcorn!
That's really good, made with Mochi Crunch, Buttered Popcorn, Furikake and Shoyu or Soy Sauce.



While I was at it, figured we'd try these cookies too.

They also make a Meyer Lemon flavor, which we've had before.


----------



## larry_stewart

Not sure if I mentioned this before, but their cauliflower pizza crust, and felafel are pretty good too.  Their meatless meatballs ( vegan) are better than many other brands, but still not great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We stopped at TJ's today. First time in ages. Brought all kinds of stuff home. Of these frozen items, the only one not new to us is the pork shu mai. I'll report on the others as we get to them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

From TJ's freezer case



I took Mom with me to our local Trader Joe's yesterday and I encouraged her to look around for something she'd like.
She eyed this in a heart beat 

 

Mom's Sunday Brunch with softened Butter, Maple Syrup and Farmer John's Pork Links.
She was so happy 

DH and I had discussed what the day's agenda would be like the night before during our private alone time after Mom goes to bed... we both decided that we didn't want to have this, but I'd make it for Mom... we had Eggs and Sausages.

I asked Mom if I could have just a taste to see what it was like.
I would say it's just an elevated frozen Waffle, like an Egg-O.
It was just okay.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*It Seems To Be A Trader Joe's Kinda Day*







I heated these cuties up in the Air Fryer: 
Preheat at 390° for 5 minutes (that's as hot as mine goes)
A very light spritz of Olive Oil
Into the hot AF basket in a single layer (the five Rolls just fit)
Cook for 6 minutes
Flip
Cook for another 6 minutes
Slice on the diagonal, serve with some Thai Sweet Chile Sauce 
and you've got a very nice light lunch for 3 (Dh had 1 1/2 along with a bowl of Edamame in the shell)

*Cook's Note: I think that the next time that we three have these, and we will, I would go 14 minutes in total.  A tiny bit mushy in the middle but tasty all the same 

Mom said these Rolls tasted just like the ones she had in Thailand


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Really good!
I schmeared on some Goat Cheese and added a glass of $3.49 Chuck formally known as 3buck chuck 
Mom is diggin' this livin' in Cowboyville


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad you are having a much better time with your mom there. I remember you saying that as much as you love her, you were relieved to have her back at her house. Since you guys are having so much fun, is she settling in permanently, or are you guys looking for a place of her own?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm glad you are having a much better time with your mom there. I remember you saying that as much as you love her, you were relieved to have her back at her house. Since you guys are having so much fun, is she settling in permanently, or are you guys looking for a place of her own?



*CG*, I started to post a thread dedicated to Adventures With My Mom, but somehow, I lost it 

There is a learning curve for all of us and once I sit down to chronicle this you'll see what's on the horizon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Served this to Mom again this morning, 



this time topped with my homemade Chunky Applesauce
and a sprinkle of Cinnamon and Nutmeg.
(sorry, no photo-kinda forgot )


----------



## Lee Vining

Japchae AKA Korean Glass Noodles are supposed to be great.
We haven't been able to find them.


----------



## Lee Vining

These were all good. 
Most TJs items are best baked or fried instead of microwaved.
The potatoes needed a seasoned bark or they are bland and soggy. 

The Empanadas we covered with butter before baking. They are mildly sweet.

Frittata a bit of butter and some Spike worked good.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mom and I found this at Trader Joe's, right next to the Trader Jose brand ...





I gotta say Cedarlane brand Sweet Corn Tamales were much better than the house brand, sorry.
AND this new-to-me brand has 2 large Tamales per box.
I had it with Salsa and Sour Cream, now if I had some Guacamole, that would have been heaven.  
We'll be getting these again to keep in the deep freeze for a quick, on the fly lunch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Something new-to-me, thought it would work nicely for Neighborhood Gal Pals Game Afternoon.
I did them in the Air Fryer, which by the way, was a cooking suggestion on the packaging. 



My AF only goes to 390° so I added a minute to the suggested 10 minutes, they got a little browner than I think they should, but ... 
I got big thumbs up all the way around.
Now I just hope that still have some in stock and I'll buy a couple boxes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was looking around today at our local Trader Joe's and found this in the cold case



Very tasty!
It says spicy, but I didn't find it so.
It also says about 3 servings ... I ate half of it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...It also says about 3 servings ... I ate half of it


That must mean you're above average, *K-Girl*.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

YUP!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Not a food item, but ya know, Trader Joe's has some really excellent potted plants and cut flowers.
I ran up there today to get something for Mother's Day.
This potted plant has 3 different plants in it that I'll transplant for her later on and the cutest gift bag to boot!





How stinkin' adorable is this?
I also have a container of their Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups, which Mom just loves!


----------



## msmofet

DD picked these up when we went to Trader Joe's. They are excellent.  Reminds me of the vegetable tempura we would get at the Japanese  steakhouse.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My DH adores a big soft Pretzel



This made for an excellent afternoon snack



My portion with a Beer, YUM!!!
DH's plate had a small dish of Spicy Brown Mustard for dipping.

DH asked if I had stopped at TJ's on my way home from appointments this morning ... nope.  I bought these a few weeks ago in their freezer case.
I told DH I was really surprised that he hadn't noticed these in our freezer.  I didn't break them out until today, because I wanted to get some Beer Cheese Dip for moi


----------



## IC 2.0

One of my favorite items is their Everything Bagel Seasoning. I use it to season edamame, fried rice, fried noodles, to crust fish before searing, ahi poke, etc.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

IC 2.0 said:


> One of my favorite items is their Everything Bagel Seasoning. I use it to season edamame, fried rice, fried noodles, to crust fish before searing, ahi poke, etc.



Braddah IC, how do you get TJ's Everything Bagel?
I knew nothing of Trader Joe's until I was working in Tucson years ago.


----------



## msmofet

IC 2.0 said:


> One of my favorite items is their Everything Bagel Seasoning. I use it to season edamame, fried rice, fried noodles, to crust fish before searing, ahi poke, etc.


I sprinkle it on salads.


----------



## IC 2.0

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Braddah IC, how do you get TJ's Everything Bagel?
> I knew nothing of Trader Joe's until I was working in Tucson years ago.



I try to pick some up whenever I'm on the West coast or when friends fly up to the 9th island LOL.


----------



## IC 2.0

msmofet said:


> I sprinkle it on salads.



It's good stuff


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

IC 2.0 said:


> I try to pick some up whenever I'm on the West coast or when friends fly up to the 9th island LOL.



Hoa, *Braddah **IC*, we haven't been to the 9th Island in probably 2 years.
So much fun, but because we have friends that live there, we don't stay Downtown or on the Strip anymore.
Plus, I can go to the International Market and get my local ingredients, especially frozen Zippy's Chili!!!!


----------



## msmofet

Stopped at Trader Joe's and picked up a bunch of new to us things. I'll post them as I use them.

Tonight was Trader Joe's herb salad mix and Green goddess dressing. They were pretty good.















P.S. - I tried to get the frozen pretzels, but they've been discontinued.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I like that salad mix, but never tried that dressing...


----------



## msmofet

Some more Trader Joe products. We really liked these.


----------



## msmofet

This was excellent. I liked it a lot, and I'm not really a fish lover.
Trader Joe’s smoked trout.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> This was excellent. I liked it a lot, and I'm not really a fish lover.
> Trader Joe’s smoked trout.


Sounds good. I usually dislike trout, like all the other freshwater fish. But, I have had cold smoked trout that was delicious. Too bad we don't have Trader Joe's in Canada.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I saw this last week at our local TJ's and was intrigued.  I'm not quite a fan of all things Kalua Pork, other than straight up or with Cabbage... 
I put these in the Air Fryer ... meh ... they're okay I guess.
Would I recommend that you try this?
Yes
Would I buy this product again?
No
DH said the same ...


----------



## dragnlaw

As* taxy* has said, we don't have a Trader's here in Canada but it is interesting to see all these products and maybe look for them here or at least something similar.

*Kgirl,* I would try those, but especially I would try them if served on that gorgeous plate!  Does it have a dragon in the centre?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Braddah IC, how do you get TJ's Everything Bagel?
> I knew nothing of Trader Joe's until I was working in Tucson years ago.


The local Walmart has it under the Great Value brand, but it may be a slightly different blend.

I like to use it on baked potatoes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> As* taxy* has said, we don't have a Trader's here in Canada but it is interesting to see all these products and maybe look for them here or at least something similar.
> 
> *Kgirl,* I would try those, but especially I would try them if served on that gorgeous plate!  Does it have a dragon in the centre?



No, but it is a nice platter.  I found these at the Asian Market that we go to when in Las Vegas... I can spend all day there.
I do have other dishes, even a flower vase with Dragons on them, that's DH's Chinese Zodiac sign.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL, wonder what the symbols mean.  Do you know how disappointed I was to find my zodiac sign was NOT a dragon?

I should update my dragon collection album.


----------



## larry_stewart

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 62215
> No, but it is a nice platter.  I found these at the Asian Market that we go to when in Las Vegas... I can spend all day there.


Just sent the pic to my son who has lived in China the past 3 years ( and has a Chinese girlfriend).  He says it is an Idiom that basically translates to " *May you enjoy boundless longevity*"  ( Long may you live).   Then he went in to telling me that it is written traditionally from Right to Left, although current translations show it left to write   Also saying that the writing has been simplified since the 50's from traditional to help increase literacy rates.  ( He's a linguistics major, so he loves this stuff).


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> LOL, wonder what the symbols mean.  *Do you know how disappointed I was to find my zodiac sign was NOT a dragon?*
> 
> I should update my dragon collection album.


Me too. Do you know I have a domain called "taxdragon.ca". I'm retired now, but I have kept the domain and can still get email to it. I was The TaxDragon. It was also the English version of my registered company name. The French version was DragonTaxes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Some people would like to slay the tax dragon, @taxlady  I was born in the year of the rabbit. Appropriate for someone who had twins, eh?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

That's way cool @larry_stewart Mahalo, thanks to you and your son.


----------



## dragnlaw

I echo* Kgirl, Larry.*  I've saved that!  Thank you.  Thinking I might incorporate them onto the dragon design for my Emu egg carving. 
 Now that that is settled, all I have to do is find the dragon,  and actually start carving.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

this 'riced cauliflower' looks interesting


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some people would like to slay the tax dragon, @taxlady  I was born in the year of the rabbit. Appropriate for someone who had twins, eh?


Smartarse  I used to explain that I was the dragon helping them deal with the tax department.


----------



## msmofet

Found this at Trader Joe's. It says use 1 - 1 for vanilla extract. But the paste has sugar in it. It tastes pretty good. I will try it when I do a test run of mini cheesecake bites.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice (that's OMG! in my world) !!!!
Go.Now.And.Buy.This!!!
Trader Joe's Pumpkin Spread
As the labels say, it's sweet & savory.
I gave it a taste as I was putting half into another small Mason jar to share with my Mother.
YUM!
I simply whacked off a piece of Sharp Cheddar Cheese, gave it a dunk in a little dish of this heavenly spread/jelly/jam/condiment ... WOW!!!
There's little chunks of Pumpkin in there too.
I'm trying this tomorrow on a toasted English Muffin, with of course some butter, because just about anything tastes good with butter.
I am also going back to TJ's tomorrow to buy MORE!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Follow up:


I kinda liked this spread better with Butter on a toasted English Muffin really.
I took a small 4oz. jar over to Mom today, let's see what she says...


----------



## msmofet

Stopped a Trader Joe's for cheese, spinach, and salad greens yesterday. I spied these at check out, and had to try them. They are fantastic! 
Four flavors of chocolate coating. I will try to get back to pick up a few more, but with luck they are “seasonal” and will be out of stock till next year.
They are also available from Amazon.
Found this description on Amazon:
About this item
   Made with 100% Arabica beans from Brazil, these Trader Joe’s Coffee Lover’s Espresso Beans come in a variety of colors that also happen to individually evoke a different style of coffee
   The black ones are covered in rich, dark chocolate, bringing to mind a deep, dark mocha; The lighter brown ones, covered in milk chocolate, capture the essence of cappuccino
   The tan-colored beans give an impression of caramel latte, and the white, speckled ones are all about smooth coffee and cream


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

VERY seasonal!
If your TJ's still has any of these, but them all!!!


----------

